# Getting to know one another



## BigBoss (May 22, 2013)

I think there are some interesting people here on the CWCki Forum and that we should take the time to get to know one another a bit better.

"Oh great, a typical ASL thread." Yeah, kind of. You don't have to answer anything you don't want to so there's no real pressure to give out deeply personal information, but the option's there should you want it now or later.

Yay, list time   

[*]Age?
[*]Gender/Sex?
[*]Location?

[*]Hobbies/Interests?
[*]Occupation?

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games?
[*]Live-action TV?
[*]Anime?
[*]Cartoons?
[*]Sport(s)?
[*]Food/Drink?

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Skype?
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?

And please, feel free to add anything you want to this list, I just felt it was a good base to start with. Have fun!


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2013)

Well, I do enjoy lists...

[*]Age: 19
[*]Gender/Sex: Male.
[*]Location: Australia.

[*]Hobbies/Interests: Creative writing, I also started collecting D&D Monster Manuals, as weird as that sounds. Never actually played D&D though.
[*]Occupation: I work on a cattle station.

Favorite:
[*]Video games: Halo, Banjo-Kazooie, Knights of the Old Republic
[*]Live-action TV: Firefly, Supernatural (don't judge me).
[*]Anime: Berserk
[*]Cartoons: Invader Zim
[*]Sport(s): Cricket.
[*]Food/Drink: Pepsi Max...it's pretty much the only soda I drink.
[*]Movies: All Star Was movies (yes, even the prequels), Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas, Trick 'r Treat, The Thing, The Cabin in the Woods, Serenity


----------



## BigBoss (May 22, 2013)

[*]Age?
20
[*]Gender/Sex?
Male
[*]Location?
Minneapolis, MN (United States)

[*]Hobbies/Interests?
Animating and playing video games are about the gist of it, though I also watch really bad movies and MST3K them with friends.
[*]Occupation?
Job-hunting while partnered with YouTube.

Favorite:
[*]Video games?
Metal Gear Solid 3, Red Dead Redemption, Dark Souls (though it's overhyped), and Final Fantasy III. 
[*]Live-action TV?
Eh, Game of Thrones and Boardwalk Empire, if anything at all. Sometimes Bates Motel.
[*]Anime?
Daily Lives of High School Boys and Attack on Titan, currently.
[*]Cartoons?
Johnny Bravo always holds a soft spot in my heart.
[*]Food/Drink?
Burgers, I suppose/Diet Mountain Dew (Mmmm, Aspartame)

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype?
HeroofWind1, if you want it. Tell me which user you are when you add me, though. I'd appreciate it.
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?
Same as Skype name. It's an old username from when I was a kid and it stuck.


----------



## Stratochu (May 22, 2013)

[*]Name: Paul (will leave middle and last names blank)
[*]Age? Not a shota, not as old as Borb
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Oregon, USA

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Old electronics and electric musical instrument geekery (currently wanting to buy a 1960s Italian-made Wurlitzer-style electric piano at an antique store), serial killers, old gambling machines including slots, trade stimulators, pachinkos and pinballs), old mechanical cash registers & adding machines, jukeboxes, old cars, obscure facts, perverse macabre stuff
[*]Occupation? Disabled (not a sperg or slow-in-the-mind)

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Not into vidya
[*]Live-action TV? Forensic Files
[*]Anime? None
[*]Cartoons? South Park or Kevin Spencer
[*]Sport(s)? Jackass-style stunts
[*]Food/Drink? Taqueria breakfast burritos/green apple Smirnoff Ice
(edit) [*]Music: Humble Pie, Scorpions, Twisted Sister, Stryper, Yngwie J. Malmsteen, Dr. Hook, Beatles, Rolling Stones, Counting Crows, Sade, Toni Braxton, Commodores, Chet Atkins, Pink Floyd, Terry Riley, among many others

How we can reach you:
I literally only use this forum, 4chan, /pt/, ED and Documenting Reality, not giving up my account names


----------



## Night Terror (May 22, 2013)

I'll add something to this list. Lacking a favourite music section!


Age? 18.
Gender/Sex? Male for both. Exposure to the internet makes me list both.
Location? England. Going back home (to London) soon, since the uni year is almost over.

Hobbies/Interests? Films, videya, music, going to the pub. Pretty basic stuff, I don't really do anything interesting.
Occupation? I'm a full time student. I'll probably have to get a job next year to pay the rent.

Favorite:
Video games? My favourite game ever is Okami, but at the moment I play a lot of Team Fortress 2 and Dota 2.
Live-action TV? I haven't watched any live-action telly in a while, but I'd probably say anything on Dave.
Anime? Anything mecha, although I also like ridiculous harem comedies.
Cartoons? Transformers, especially Beast Wars. Not gonna let Chris make me feel bad for stuff I like.
Sport(s)? Combat sports like martial arts. I used to do boxing, managed 2 or 3 years of it, but I was never any good. My stamina never improved, so I could never run a full lap around the field. Can still throw a decent punch, though.
Food/Drink? Anything my mum makes, and probably Monster. The caffeine barely affects me and I mostly drank it for the taste, but it started to cause some problems, so I only drink it weekly now.
Music? Heavy metal, mostly the classics everyone knows. Also a lot of hard rock and classic rock. A little bit of almost everything else that isn't metal or rock.

How we can reach you:
Skype? Ask and ye shall receive.
Steam/PSN/XBL? Steam is (to save you the time) right here. I don't have an Xbox or a PS3.


----------



## CatParty (May 22, 2013)

[*]Age: 35
[*]Gender/Sex: m 
[*]Location: brooklyn

[*]Hobbies/Interests: drinking/drinking
[*]Occupation: video editor (got an emmy nom this year!!)

Favorite:
[*]Video games: don't really play video games
[*]Live-action TV: degrassi (guilty pleasure i can watch original and nextgen and be entertained)
[*]Anime: only one i ever made it through was the original run of evangelion 
[*]Cartoons: i like adam reed's series. (but i'll watch any to numb my mind) 
[*]Sport(s): nfl, pro wrestling
[*]Food/Drink: kind of a food snob, but will try anything. drinkwise, other than craft beer, i am a big tequila fan.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype: don't have it. 
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL: don't have it.


----------



## The Hunter (May 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Nia made a more extensive thread, but what the hell, I love doing these things.

[*]Age?
18
[*]Gender/Sex?
Male
[*]Location?
Texas

[*]Hobbies/Interests?
Music: I play guitar, bass, trombone, and I'm working on violin. I also used to make a lot of digital music, but those days are behind me. I like history, science, math, all the stuff that used to bore you to death in school. I wouldn't say I'm perfect at any of it, but I sure do love studying for someone that spends most of their time playing video games or surfing the web. I used to write a ton, but I sort of fell out of it. I know a lot of people who'd encourage me to keep going, but I'd rather wait until I don't have so much to do. I draw from time to time as well, but I've never been too great at that. I've been interested in things like tailoring, welding, carpentry, programming, and all sorts of stuff. Long story short, I'm pretty much up for anything.
[*]Occupation?
Still looking for work, will more than likely be flipping burgers. If not, I'll probably look for work in some other retail position. Above all, though, I'm a college student.

Favorite:
[*]Video games?
Solatorobo (obvs), Disgaea (obvs), GTA series, Metal Gear Solid series, Saint's Row 2 (three sucks and four is going to suck, and I've never played 1), typically a lot of sandbox games with the rare RPG thrown in.
[*]Live-action TV?
Usually sitcoms like My Name is Earl, Malcolm in the Middle, I Love Lucy (laugh all you want, I think it's a good show), All in the Family, The Jeffersons, Good Times, The Cosby Show, Roseanne, you get the point. Also Breaking Bad. Can't really think of much else right now.
[*]Anime?
Not a whole lot, but plenty. Usually giant robot stuff like Eureka 7, Gundam (well, more of the first part of Gundam), Gurren Lagann, etc. As for stuff that isn't giant robot related, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, FLCL, Fist of the Northstar, Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt, One Piece, Golgo 13 and my brother is currently trying to get me into Otokojuku because he got the entire series online. Oh, and on that note, also Cromartie High. I love the hell out of Cromartie High.
[*]Cartoons?
Regular Show, Adventure Time, The Simpsons (old Simpsons, though, not the shitty new one that started tanking when Futurama came around and all the good writers left to work on that), King of the Hill, and recently I started loving the hell out of Bob's Burgers.
[*]Sport(s)?
Hockey, primarily. Takes me a while to get into it because I lost the cable in my room a while back. I used to watch it every Sunday morning on NBC, then we got Satellite, and I'd watch it every day because there's a whole channel devoted to hockey, and I really loved that when I was 15. Favorite teams back then were the Devils, Oilers, Capitals, and the Coyotes (again, stop laughing). Before hockey, I used to watch and play a ton of basketball. I grew up loving the Lakers and hating the Spurs, which is really great because my douchebag uncle is a Spurs fan and hates my father for it (as if they didn't already hate each other plenty before that). Suffice to say I hate the Celtics as well. As for football, I'd play it as a kid, but the only team I'd ever really follow was the Cowboys. Even if they lose every game, I still love them. It's a pride thing.
[*]Food/Drink?
I'm willing to try anything with food. I love chicken and seafood, and beef has a special place in my heart, but I'm not a big fan of pork. My favorite vegetable is okra, and favorite fruit always changes for me. One day it's bananas, the next cherries, the next oranges, the next plums, I'm really inconsistent with it. As for drinks, anything non-alcoholic usually floats my boat, but I love tea and lemonade the most. Coffee as well.
[*]Music?
I usually find myself liking at least one thing from all genres. My favorites tend to have a lot of string instruments, though. I like pretty much every form of rock there is, country, classical, ragtime, bluegrass, things with lots of guitars and fiddles. Pianos as well. 

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype?
I have one, but I'm not giving it out here. If you want it so badly, just ask me in private.
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?
My Xbox gold expired ages ago, and while I have a PSN, I don't think I'll be using it much in the future. Steam is probably the best way to keep in touch with me. Again, just ask in PM if you want it.

Welp, I guess that's everything. Have fun using all of that against me.


----------



## LM 697 (May 22, 2013)

[*]Location? _The_ United States of America

[*]Occupation? I'm a doctor.

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? _Doom_
[*]Live-action TV? _Curb Your Enthusiasm_; _Star Trek: TNG_; _The Nanny_; _Portlandia_
[*]Anime? I'm unfamiliar with this stuff.
[*]Sport(s)? Golf and basketball.
[*]Movies? _Jurassic Park_; _The Room_; _Evil Dead II_; and a lot more that I don't feel like adding.
[*]Books? _Jurassic Park_ by Michael Crichton

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Skype? I don't know. It was called "Humphrey Bogart's Ghost" or something.




			
				Darky said:
			
		

> [*]Cartoons? Transformers, especially Beast Wars. Not gonna let Chris make me feel bad for stuff I like.



MUNKY NOT TRUKK


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (May 22, 2013)

[*]Age - 27 DOB July 4, 1985
[*]Gender/Sex - male
[*]Location - Canton, Ohio

[*]Hobbies/Interests - reading, languages (I'm learning Spanish and French; I'm also thinking about learning German and Italian in the future), music (I play trombone and sing bass in a choir; I want to start violin again, and maybe learn guitar in the future; ukulele also looks like fun, and there is a group near me that meets monthly), history, science; I need to play some sport because I need a lot of physical activity
[*]Occupation - basement dweller for now; I've enrolled in a pharmacy technician program; my ultimate goal is to be a Spanish and French translator/teacher

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games - I don't like vidya, but I played Zelda Twilight Princess once and liked it; also Smash Bros. Melee
[*]Live-action TV - I don't like TV; sports programs and news; Star Trek sometimes
[*]Anime - I don't like anime
[*]Cartoons - ditto
[*]Sport(s) - to watch: American football, baseball, hockey, and the Olympics; to play: volleyball and shooting sports
[*]Food/Drink - Chinese and Mexican; I'm a teetotaler and drink pop and tea, sometimes coffee

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Skype - don't have it
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL- I'm not on them


----------



## Dollars2010 (May 22, 2013)

Edit: time to update.


Age? – 22.
Gender/Sex? – Female.
Location? – California. I'm originally from Minnesota though.

Hobbies/Interests? – Reading, drawing, watching films, collecting animals bones and other curiosities, playing video games, and going for walks with my dogs and taking photos of things I find interesting.
Occupation? – Student.

Favorite:
Video games? – Silent Hill, M*e*tal Gear Solid (especially 3), Haunting Ground, Rule of Rose, Okami, Pokemon, Deadly Premonition, Drakengard, Morrowind, and a couple others.
Live-action TV? – Twin Peaks, The Twilight Zone, Once Upon a Time, and Lost.
Anime? - Majin Tantei Nōgami Neuro, Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei and Welcome to the NHK.
Cartoons? – Adventure Time and Courage the Cowardly Dog.
Sport(s)? – Not really.
Food/Drink? – Food: Blueberries, pasta, mac n’ cheese, and perogies. Drink: Whiskey.

How we can reach you:
Skype? – Feel free to ask me for it.
Steam/PSN/XBL? Steam: PerplexedCat   XBL: HoboHerp
It's been awhile since I updated this thing.


----------



## TL 611 (May 22, 2013)

Fuck yeah I love filling in lists
[*]Age - 17
[*]Gender/Sex - female
[*]Location - Cornwall, England (it's very very pretty, look it up some time)

[*]Hobbies/Interests - being a rebel 8-)
[*]Occupation - student full-time, part time work at McDonald's (don't judge, it's above minimum wage )

Favorite:
[*]Video games - I'm weird with games, obsessed with PS1 game Azure Dreams atm. And rocksmith but that's just because I want to be a badass 8-)
[*]Live-action TV - I've still not recovered from house finishing. Nothing can fill the void man  only live action I watch is britcoms: fry and laurie, red dwarf, blackadder (obviously).
[*]Anime - not overly keen on anime! Used to like cardcaptor Sakura as a kid, street fighter films are okay, few of the studio ghibli things, and that fucking depressing one about fireflies and dead children was brilliant 
[*]Cartoons - Count Duckula
[*]Sport(s) - nah. Mishing is fun I guess (mishing means wandering around aimlessly here, we don't really had anywhere to go so we just get high and walk around)
[*]Food/Drink - cliche but bacon 

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype - nah.. I don't think so anyway? Do you get ones automatically with hotmail accounts now? Either way it'd be pointless trying to contact me through it
Steam/PSN/XBL - steam=INDESTRUCTIBLE NAMETAGS, PSN=ARGONTHEDESTRO (I'm a fan of all caps  ran out of characters on the PSN one )


----------



## homerbeoulve (May 22, 2013)

[*]Age - 25
[*]Gender/Sex - Male
[*]Location - Philippines

[*]Hobbies/Interests - Video games, books, video games, writing, watching anime, video games, reading manga/books, video games, sleeping and video games.
[*]Occupation - Unemployed. Job seeking's harsh.

Favorite:
[*]Video games - Too many to say.
[*]Live-action TV - Detective Conan LA.
[*]Anime - Too many to say.
[*]Cartoons - Animaniacs, Freakazoid, Pinky and the Brain, Phineas and Ferb, and Oggy and the Cockroaches.
[*]Sport(s) - European football and basketball.
[*]Food/Drink - Too many to mention.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype - ramzarugliabeoulve
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL - None.


----------



## captkrisma (May 22, 2013)

[*]Age - 30 :? 
[*]Gender/Sex - Male
[*]Location - Currently, the US in Savannah, GA. but I've lived in Kansas, Arizona, California, and the Midlands in the UK.

[*]Hobbies/Interests - Pro Wrestling, cooking, video games, stock investments and Magic: The Gathering.
[*]Occupation - Soldier in the Army by day, Pro wrasslin at night!

Favorite:
[*]Video games - I loved DJ Hero for what it's worth and I still bust it and Rock Band out once in a blue moon, but I also play Call Of Duty and *gasp* Duel of The Planeswalkers.
[*]Live-action TV - I loved House when it was on, and I am pretty hooked on Bates Motel.
[*]Anime - Railgun, Index, Baka to Test, and Princess Mononoke.
[*]Cartoons - Archer and King of The Hill.
[*]Sport(s) - Wrestling, UFC on occasion, soccer, baseball (only if I'm there) and racing (also only if I'm there)
[*]Food/Drink - Have you heard of my Youtube channel?  I also love to go out for sushi and takoyaki.  As for drinks, I love gin martinis...because I'm fucking classy.
[*] Music:  I've been a huge fan of Isosene's mashups, Daft Punk, Richard Cheese, Slayer, The Darkness, Nero, and Ultraviolet Sound

How we can reach you:
PM me on here, everything else is used for business.


----------



## spaps (May 22, 2013)

Let's see...

[*]Age - 15
[*]Gender/Sex - JERK
[*]Location - Winterpeg, Manisnowba

[*]Hobbies/Interests - Vidya, 80's action movies, James Bond, Evil Dead/Army of Darkness
[*]Occupation - Student

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games - DOOM, GMod, Goldeneye 007
[*]Live-action TV - I don't watch much live-action TV.
[*]Anime - Birdy the Mighty: Decode
[*]Cartoons - Futurama and The Simpsons
[*]Sport(s) - None
[*]Food/Drink - SO MUCH DR PEPPER

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Skype - I have Skype, but I don't have a number.
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL - Steam: Spaps Xbox Live - blackachu (why did I ever think that this name was a good idea)


----------



## LM 697 (May 22, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> [*]Video games - DOOM



You're welcome.


----------



## Fialovy (May 22, 2013)

[*]Age? 20
[*]Gender/Sex? Female
[*]Location? Northern Michigan

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Gaming, sewing, biking, cooking
[*]Occupation? College Student, Chemistry major

Favorite:
[*]Video games? mostly a lot of RPGs, Final Fantasy (mostly pre-VII and a few spin-offs), Earthbound Trilogy, Dragon Quest, so much more... Oh yeah, and Megaman and TF2
[*]Live-action TV? Super Sentai/Power Rangers (not as often as I used to), Game of Thrones
[*]Anime? Saint Seiya is my favorite.
[*]Cartoons? Wow, too many to list
[*]Sport(s)? Is LARPing a sport? 
[*]Food/Drink? I love salmon and this one orzo salad my mom makes. As for drinks, I usually just drink a lot of water, I don't drink lots of pop but when I do, I like Faygo creme soda or Dr. Pepper or something fruity. Green tea smoothies I can get at this one coffee shop are good too. 

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? One does not simply ask for my skype
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? Priestess Fialovy on Steam


----------



## cypocraphy (May 22, 2013)

[*]Age? 29
[*]Gender/Sex? male
[*]Location? says it over there >

[*] answer to everything else: porn


----------



## Yawning Squirtle (May 22, 2013)

*[*]Age?* 22
*[*]Gender/Sex?* Male
*[*]Location?* Brazil

*[*]Hobbies/Interests?* Music (vinyl, CD and mp3 hoarder, and guitar player of sorts), books (all sorts of novels, as long as they're good; I'm currently re-reading Tolkien; fancy hardcover paper coated design books; those cool fine art books you can find real cheap at used bookstores, etcetc), films (everything from Godard to Stallone), beer.
*[*]Occupation?* I'm a graphic designer

Favorite:
*[*]Video games?* Zelda: Majora's Mask. There are others but they're not even close to this one, IMO.
*[*]Live-action TV?* Dunno. Probably Seinfeld reruns or something.
*[*]Anime?* I think the only one I was ever really into was Dragon Ball. I was like 10 or 11 years old.
*[*]Cartoons?* Old Nick Toons. Specially Rocko and Ren & Stimpy.
*[*]Sport(s)?* I'm a runner, but I haven't been training these times (I'M WORKING ON IT)
*[*]Food/Drink?* I try to eat well but I eat a lot of garbage too.

How we can reach you:

I don't have any of these, sorry


----------



## The Hunter (May 22, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> [*] answer to everything else: porn


You eat porn?


----------



## BigBoss (May 22, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (May 23, 2013)

[*]Age? 18
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Australia

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Watching/Finding obscure European movies to upload on YouTube.
[*]Occupation? Student, no job.

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, Warcraft III, Hotel Dusk: Room 215, Last Window: The Secret of Cape West
[*]Live-action TV? Merlin
[*]Anime? Perfect Blue, Higurashi
[*]Cartoons? The Simpsons
[*]Sport(s)? I don't play/watch sport
[*]Food/Drink? Ice-cream, Soda
[*]Movies? The Ring, Phenomena, The Sect, Collateral, Mulholland Drive etc.
[*]Story? Alice in Wonderland
[*]Actors? Camille Keaton, Jennifer Connelly, Soledad Miranda, Naomi Watts, Bradley Cooper

How we can reach you:
[*]deviantART http://rhubarbleaves12864.deviantart.com (I was 12 when I came up with that stupid username)
[*]YouTube http://www.youtube.com/user/rulesofachia I upload lots of rare movies that haven't been released on DVD.


----------



## Fialovy (May 23, 2013)

BigBoss said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS  POSSIBLE!!!


----------



## c-no (May 23, 2013)

[*]Age: Not gonna say, I'am a young adult though.
[*]Gender/Sex: Male
[*]Location: Southern California

[*]Hobbies/Interests: Gaming, surfing the web, walking through flea-markets and surveying the merchandise.
[*]Occupation: student at a community college

Favorite:
[*]Video games: Wizardry 8, Armored Core 4: For Answer, Gothic, Elder Scrolls: Morrowind, Dark Souls, Final Doom, Metal Gear Solid 3, Elder Scrolls: Arena
[*]Live-action TV: Forensic Files
[*]Anime: Not much of an anime fan, I would love to rewatch Tenchi Muyo and Outlaw Star though.
[*]Cartoons: Regular Show, Tom & Jerry, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, King of the Hill, the Boondocks
[*]Sport(s): Not much of a sports fan.
[*]Food/Drink: Filipino style barbecue with a side of rice and a large cup of Dr. Pepper.
[*]Film: Hot Fuzz, Undefeatable, Highlander, Boondock Saints

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype: Don't use Skype
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL: PS3 is C-no93, I gotta find my steam name though. Don't own an Xbox.


----------



## Stratochu (May 23, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> [*]Age: Not gonna say, I'am a young adult though.
> [*]Gender/Sex: Male
> [*]Location: Southern California
> 
> ...


Another flea market fan (are you into thrift stores too?) and Forensic Files fan. I like listening to ripped Forensic Files audio while walking in Hendricks Park, the Masonic, Odd Fellows & pioneer cemeteries and the Ridgeline Trail here in Eugene...


----------



## c-no (May 23, 2013)

Stratochu said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not into thrift stores though that is only because I don't visit those as often as the swapmeet near my home. Forensic Files is pretty the only non-animated show I watch, too bad it's on Fridays to Sundays. It is interesting to watch how a crime was comitted and the best parts is seeing a smug killer get thrown in jail, despite how much they plead to being innocent despite otherwise and seeing how a person who is originally convicted is shown to not really be guilty of murder when you consider what happens, such as a man not being convicted for the deaths of his parents due to the fire coming from the contractor cutting corners on the home.


----------



## Stratochu (May 23, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> Stratochu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The best in smug killers & fires? The episodes on John Veysey, Paul Keller and Gene Keidel are the best IMHO.


----------



## homerbeoulve (May 24, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> [*]Age: Not gonna say, I'am a young adult though.
> [*]Gender/Sex: Male
> [*]Location: Southern California
> 
> ...



Boom there goes the dynamite!


----------



## BigBoss (May 24, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> [*]Video games? mostly a lot of RPGs, Final Fantasy (mostly pre-VII and a few spin-offs), Earthbound Trilogy, Dragon Quest, so much more... Oh yeah, and Megaman and TF2



Nice taste.  8-)


----------



## c-no (May 24, 2013)

homerbeoulve said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Filipino style barbecue was the first kind of barbecue I ever ate. It was good enough that when my mom and I went to a Filipino restaurant, I hoped that they had barbecue there.  I prefer eating it with a side of rice and/or pancit. In fact, eating Filipino food and visiting the country a few times did make me want to get closer to my Filipino heritage. The only food I would of included as a favorite food was lumpia, which I *REALLY* love to eat ever since I was a young kid.


----------



## hm yeah (May 25, 2013)

[*]Age? Between 18-24
[*]Gender/Sex? Lined Paper
[*]Location? North America

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Fountain pens, lined paper, archiving, lolcows, Chris, Sonichu, Sharpies, Ammonia, blasting everything with ammonia, capitalizing things in lists, living in the past, being 2-4 years late to everything
[*]Occupation? occasionally independent contractor stuff. Merchandising.

Favorite:
[*]Video games? N64 platformers and N64 Zelda games. Most recent game interest is Fallout 3.
[*]Live-action TV? Breaking Bad, but just saw first 2 eps, so... (I don't watch TV. I watch Netflix and Youtube sometimes)
[*]Anime? waaaaiii n_________________________n desu
[*]Cartoons? Invader Zim, old shit, whatever
[*]Sport(s)? nah
[*]Food/Drink? whatever's simple, cheap, and reasonably healthy. Borderline vegetarian/vegan, mostly out of cost and convenience. And water and coffee. so much coffee.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? don't have one
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? nope. But my dad does, apparently.

I like to scribble and make to-do lists that are miles long, and them promptly get distracted and blow all my time on stupid shit.


----------



## AppleChrisp (May 25, 2013)

Hello....
I'm pretty new and never really introduced myself.  So I guess I'll do it here 


[*]Age? - 22
[*]Gender/Sex? - Female
[*]Location? - Canada

[*]Hobbies/Interests? - Music: play both piano and violin and currently teaching myself guitar and tenor banjo.  I also love movies and live theatre, especially musicals.  Currently working on a short film and writing my own musical and play.  Also do a bit of gaming.
[*]Occupation? - F/T Student, but also work with fashion and interior design.

Favorite:
[*]Video games? - Call of Duty games, especially black ops and old school Call of Duty 2.  Also like Left 4 Dead games and Sims.
[*]Live-action TV? - Dexter, Hannibal, Modern Family, Big Bang Theory.
[*]Movie? - Well currently just got REALLY into Star Trek stuff...so that's on the top of the list right now.  Other than that, Phantom of the Opera (25th anniv. edition, not 2004 version), Silver Linings Playbook, Life of Pi... actually, I probably have more favorite movies than normal people.
[*]Anime? - Sailor Moon
[*]Cartoons? - Family Guy
[*]Sport(s)? - Watch: Hockey, Football.  Play:  Ultimate Frisbee, Badminton, Basketball.
[*]Food? - pizza, thai food
[*]Drink? - Coffee, Rum and Ginger Ale, Sangria.
[*]Music? - The Avett Brothers, Will.i.Am., Mumford and Sons, Sheytoons, Fun., Muse, The Swell Season, Alabama Shakes, Melody Gardot, and the list could go Onn and onnn and onn and ONNNNN...

How we can reach you: you can't.


----------



## OR 345 (May 25, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> BigBoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edible paper and ink. It's possible, if a bit fragile...


----------



## homerbeoulve (May 25, 2013)

AppleChrisp said:
			
		

> Hello....
> I'm pretty new and never really introduced myself.  So I guess I'll do it here
> 
> 
> ...



Pizza. My top favorite food of all time.


----------



## Tim Buckley (May 25, 2013)

I suggest you adding music, books, comics and manga to the hobby list, well anyway:

[*]Age: 21.
[*]Gender/Sex: Male I suppose.
[*]Location: Bolivia.
[*]Likes: Cloudy days.
[*]Dislikes: People touching my head and hypocrites.

[*]Hobbies/Interests: Lots of weird stuff.
[*]Occupation: Prision counselor (for realz!)/unofficial manager of a friend's band.

_Favorite:_
[*]Video game: Zelda: Majoras Mask and Mother 3 tied in 1st place.
[*]Live-action TV: not sure, Colbert's Report I think (it's a shame it doesn't air in my country).
[*]Anime/Manga: Fullmetal Alchemist I guess (lazy answer).
[*]Cartoon: So many, let's leave it at Regular Show.
[*]Book: A tie between many of Jose Saramago's works.
[*]Sport(s): Korean kick boxing, karate, other martial arts, classic sports usually bore me though.
[*]Music: Tough choice between Asking Alexandria and Horse the Band.
[*]Food/Drink: I love to eat sea creatures and drink differnt kinds of herbal based booze, Jaggermaister is my friend.

_How we can reach you:_
[*]You can't, or well, my cwcki forum account I guess.


----------



## Rio (May 26, 2013)

[*]Age? 21
[*]Gender/Sex? Physically male. Psychologically I have no idea.
[*]Location? Europe

[*]Hobbies/Interests? vidya, reading, music, movies/tv, alt. fashion and more stuff
[*]Occupation? student. Done soon though.   

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? Halo, League of Legends, Mass Effect, Uncharted, Bastion... probably left out a bunch here.
[*]Live-action TV? I don't know
[*]Anime? No clue
[*]Cartoons?  ^
[*]Sport(s)? Don't really watch sports
[*]Food/Drink? Reeb of course. Troll sustenance. (not beer though. Beer's pretty gross)

_How we can reach you:_
I'll tell people who ask, in the interest of not getting my list clogged up with people that I won't actually converse or play with.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (May 26, 2013)

Sure.

[*]Age: _16_
[*]Gender/Sex:_ Male_
[*]Location: _Portugal_

[*]Hobbies/Interests:_ Video games, movies, learning how to program in JavaScript, reading, airsoft._
[*]Occupation: _Student
_
Favorite:
[*]Video games:_ Disgaea series (my favourite being 4), Warframe, Dynamite Headdy, STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl and Minecraft._
[*]Live-action TV:_ The Walking Dead. Don't really watch much TV._
[*]Anime: _Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni. Not sure if I spelled that right._
[*]Cartoons:_ Don't watch that many cartoons, though I liked DuckTales._
[*]Sport(s):_ Does airsoft count? If so, airsoft. If not, swimming, even though I'm pretty bad at it._
[*]Food/Drink:_ Anything that's edible, but especially beef._

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype:_ I'd rather keep it private._
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL:_ Don't have an Xbox Live account. If you want my PSN or Steam account, feel free to PM me._


----------



## Yawning Squirtle (May 26, 2013)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> I like to scribble and make to-do lists that are miles long, and them promptly get distracted and blow all my time on stupid shit.


I relate to this way more than I should   and Chris Chan is currently one of my top stupid time wasters. It's like it's not enough that he wastes his own time, he has to make me waste mine, too, with his antics.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (May 26, 2013)

[*]Age? : 29
[*]Gender/Sex? A chick
[*]Location? Off 460, Virginia

[*]Hobbies/Interests? 1980s, 1990s history, retail history, dead malls, customizing fake Blythe dolls.
[*]Occupation? I lost my job nearly 2 years ago   .
[*]Alma mater? Mary Baldwin.

Favorite:
[*]Video games? I'm no longer allowed to take my 20 year old Game Boy out, because if I do I will do nothing but play Tetris and Super Mario World for days and days.
[*]Live-action TV? Old Matlock repeats, The Office (I guess I can say "Old Office repeats" now), American Pickers (my tv boyfriends).
[*]Anime? I don't watch that shit
[*]Cartoons? Simpsons, Family Guy, Bob's Burgers, Cleveland Show, Adventure Time, King of the Hill, Regular Show. 
[*]Sport(s)? I like the Ken Burns Baseball documentary. That's about it when it comes to sports. Oh, and I drool over the way my crush looked when he played h.s. basketball back in the 1980s:








[*]Food/Drink? Diet Coke, Espresso, sushi, pasta salad, pizza, veggie burgers. 
[*]Hottest US Presidents? Gerald Ford, Lincoln, Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton, Franklin Pierce.


----------



## The Hunter (May 26, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> [*]Hottest US Presidents? Gerald Ford, Lincoln, Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton, Franklin Pierce.


Okay, I get Lincoln and Clinton, but Ford? And Carter? Come on, you can do better than that.


----------



## DV 259 (May 27, 2013)

[*]Age?  30
[*]Gender/Sex?  I have ladybits, but I like boybits.
[*]Location?  East Coast

[*]Hobbies/Interests?  Video games, Nerdy stuffs, tattoos, making snarky comments to my co-workers
[*]Occupation?  Job 1 - Inventory Control (where I silently judge people while bringing them overpriced crap) for a computer/software company's retail store, Job 2 - Website design/maintenance/computer stuff for a tattoo shop 

Favorite:
[*]Video games?  Gears of War, Okami, Bioshock, Mass Effect
[*]Live-action TV?  Dexter, Dr.Who, Parker Lewis Can't Lose
[*]Anime?  I am a horrible Asian and I don't watch anime.
[*]Cartoons?  Futurama, Regular Show
[*]Sport(s)?  Hockey, Curling, Shirling
[*]Food/Drink?  Jameson & Ginger

How we can reach you:
PM and ye shall receive, but I haven't gamed in forever, plus I hardly ever post so you guys don't really know me ...


----------



## NIA-DOA (May 28, 2013)

Age? 24
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Pennsylvania

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Video games, reading, and finding ways to make money.
[*]Occupation? Job 1 - Tutoring a man for a computer class (primarily advanced MS Excel and MS Access) for his MBA. If anyone has extensive experience with either program, please don't hesitate to say so. I can always use someone to check my work, Job 2 - Engineering student.

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Borderlands, GTA series, Bioshock, Fallout 3
[*]Live-action TV? N/A
[*]Anime? Not a big fan of Anime, but if I have to choose I'll go with serial experiment lain.
[*]Cartoons? Invader Zim, The Critic, Family Guy, South Park, and Drawn Together
[*]Sport(s)? MMA
[*]Food/Drink? Zombie, Rum & Coke, and any kind of Margarita.

How we can reach you:

PM me here and I'll give you the URL address to my LinkedIn page.


----------



## trip2themoon (May 29, 2013)

Yay, list time   

[*]Age? 34 Shit I'm old
[*]Gender/Sex? Girl thieving Jerk (if only   )
[*]Location? Scotland

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Getting high, music production and mixing with my multitracker and decks
[*]Occupation? Tugboat puller

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? Mario 3, Micro Machines, R Type, Bubble Bobble, Act Raiser, Zelda 3, Mega Man 1, SF2, Tekken 3.
[*]Live-action TV? Breaking Bad, The Borgias, Dexter, Nurse Jackie, Oz, The Wire
[*]Anime? Akira
[*]Cartoons? Mysterious Cities Of Gold, Watership Down, The Animals Of Farthing Wood, any Warner voiced by Mel Blanc, Pink Panther, Mr Rossi, Ulysses 31.
[*]Sport(s)? Football (not hand egg)
[*]Food/Drink? Pan fried sea bass, pineapple juice

_How we can reach you:_ Facebook
[*]Skype? no
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? can't remember my psn username


----------



## Thepicklesuit (May 30, 2013)

[*]Age?
[*]Gender/Sex?Female


[*]Hobbies/Interests?I'm really into Photography and music.
Favorite:
[*]Video games?Resident evil,Silent Hill and Rollarcoaster tycoon.
[*]Live-action TV?idk
[*]Anime?Any of the anime resident evils and Final Fantasy I dont watch much anime.
[*]Cartoons?Adventure time,Bobs Burgers,South park,Spongebob,Chowder.
[*]Sport(s)?Skateboarding  
[*]Food/Drink?Pizza rolls and Cherry Pepsi.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype?Deadlikeme12345678910 I know the numbers are insane lol.
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?


----------



## waypastcool (May 30, 2013)

Hey everyone! I was on the old forums with the same username. It's been a while, but I'm glad to be back! 

[*]Age? 36
[*]Gender/Sex? Female
[*]Location? NEPA USA

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Video games (especially classic stuff from late 70s-early 80s), music, gardening, cats and dogs, being outdoors, old Fisher Price toys, flea markets and thrift stores (best places to find old video games and FP toys)
[*]Occupation? Applications Developer

Favorite:
[*]Video games? I'm almost ashamed to admit this, but the Lego games! They're so much fun! DH just got me Lego Batman 2 yesterday  It's been awhile since I've played them, but also really like the New Wii Super Mario Brothers and Guitar Hero/Rock Band games
[*]Live-action TV? Tough call- probably something British such as "Are You Being Served?", Monty Python, Sherlock, or Blackadder
[*]Anime? Dragonball Z (I know, I know...)
[*]Cartoons? LOTS: Bob's Burgers, Futurama, Simpsons, Spongebob, Angry Beavers, American Dad, Family Guy, Fairly Oddparents... I'll stop there
[*]Sport(s)? Used to watch college football, but not so much now since we don't have a TV provider
[*]Food/Drink? Food: watermelon  Drink: Orange Julius or any similar smoothie drink

How we can reach you:
PM me or something


----------



## TheIncredibleLioness (May 30, 2013)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> I like to scribble and make to-do lists that are miles long, and them promptly get distracted and blow all my time on stupid shit.



This. This is me right here.

[*]Age? 25
[*]Gender/Sex? Female
[*]Location? Canada

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Drawing, writing, reading, history (my BA was in history...it's eaten my brain), historical costume, wasting time on the 'net (I do it so often it might as well be a hobby)
[*]Occupation? Masters' student (Library Sciences). Student is an occupation, yes?

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Pokémon, especially generation 1. Call it stupid, but this was one of the first video games I really played, being just a kid when it first came out. Sadly, I haven't really kept up past gen 2, but I have a real soft spot for it. I actually don't play much, and what I do is usually racing games, which I'm usually terrible at.   
[*]Live-action TV? I liked HBO's Rome, and am recently getting into Downton Abbey, because I am behind _everyone_ in terms of popular stuff. I also like Criminal Minds and Supernatural (crazy as the fandom may be), though I've fallen woefully behind on both of them.
[*]Anime? Sailor Moon, for much the same reason as Pokémon -- I was big into that. I actually don't watch as much as I used to, though the last few series I watched were Mononoke (not Princess Mononoke) and Level E. I also like the works of Studio Ghibli.
[*]Cartoons? I like (or used to like) The Simpsons and Family Guy -- sure, they're not thought-provoking entertainment but they're good for a laugh now and then. I also like Spongebob, Futurama, and American Dad. (I never really got into The Cleveland Show, for some reason.) Keeping with the childhood nostalgia theme, I also have a soft spot for the classic Disney movies.
[*] Books? Harry Potter, the works of Neil Gaiman (my favourite is a tie between American Gods and Neverwhere), The Hunger Games...as well as some classics -- I like Stoker's Dracula even if it's a _bit_ tedious to get through (seriously, Stoker, stop writing out accents!), as well as Leroux's The Phantom of the Opera.
[*]Sport(s)? Haha, going to have to pass on this one. Sports do not interest me at all.
[*]Food/Drink? You expect me to pick just _one_? Okay, fine -- pizza and...um...I guess...coffee. Not _with_ pizza though, that'd be terrible.

How we can reach you: You're probably better off PMing me first and then giving out contact info -- I have Skype, though I'm not on that much any more, but I don't like giving out contact info willy-nilly.


----------



## trip2themoon (May 30, 2013)

waypastcool said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I was on the old forums with the same username. It's been a while, but I'm glad to be back!
> 
> [*]Age? 36
> [*]Gender/Sex? Female
> ...




Thanks given for me not being the oldest on the forum now...


----------



## LM 697 (May 30, 2013)

trip2themoon said:
			
		

> Thanks given for me not being the oldest on the forum now...



memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=480


----------



## Golly (May 31, 2013)

Alright, let's do this.

[*]Age? 20
[*]Gender/Sex? Grill
[*]Location? Massachusetts
[*]Hobbies/Interests? theater, internet culture, classical music, musical theater, old fashioned times, opera, music in general, movies, reading less than I'd like to.
[*]Occupation? Music student. 

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Don't really game..I used to play Super Smash Bros Melee. That was fun.
[*]Live-action TV? Currently going between Downton Abbey and Once Upon A Time as my favorite current serials. Then of course the Colbert Report and Daily Show. Otherwise, I have an awful attraction to reality shows. 
[*]Books?: Kurt Vonnegut's works, especially Cat's Cradle, but also The Phantom of the Opera and The Scarlet Pimpernel, and books related to them.
[*]Anime? I don't watch much anime, but I usually tend to like what I see. Evangelion is probably my favorite.
[*]Cartoons? Family Guy and Spongebob primarily, but I have fond memories of Fairly Odd Parents and the Simpsons as well. I also like what I've seen of Adventure Time. And then of course Disney/Disney-esque things. 
[*]Sport(s)?   
[*]Food/Drink? My favorite food: fettucine alfredo. Favorite drink: Orange soda.

How we can reach you:
You'd probably be best getting me via PM here and we can work something out. I don't really log into my messengers anymore and my skype name is a bit personal.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (May 31, 2013)

LISTS?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!! SWEET!!!!

[*]Age? - 27
[*]Gender/Sex? - Male
[*]Location? - AZ

[*]Hobbies/Interests? - MMA, wrasslin, movies.
[*]Occupation? - Desk monkey. 

Favorite:
[*]Video games? - CoD Zombies. Many a drunken night with friends.
[*]Live-action TV? - Supernatural, Arrested Development, Community
[*]Anime? - Not my bag.
[*]Cartoons? - Futurama, Gravity Falls, Robot Chicken
[*]Sport(s)? - MMA, hockey.
[*]Food/Drink? - Diet coke.

How we can reach you:
On here.


----------



## waypastcool (May 31, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> trip2themoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. We may be in the minority, trip2themoon, but we're definitely not the oldest members.  :mrgreen:


----------



## AppleChrisp (May 31, 2013)

TheIncredibleLioness said:
			
		

> am recently getting into Downton Abbey



I don't know any librarians that don't watch Downton Abbey


----------



## MY 405 (Jun 1, 2013)

waypastcool said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think Smokedaddy and I hold that honor.


----------



## random_pickle (Jun 1, 2013)

[*]Age? 18 years
[*]Gender/Sex? Female?
[*]Location? I live over in Washington. No, not D.C Washington.

[*]Hobbies/Interests? I enjoy playing video games since kindergarten, I watch a bit of anime once in a while, and reading mystery. Recently I've gotten into programming my own games (they're pretty shitty though).
[*]Occupation? I work in retail at DollerTree. First Job EVAH   

Favorite:
[*]Video games? It changes depending on my mood, but lately I've been into Proffessor Layton, Aquaria, and Sonic Generations.
[*]Live-action TV? I don't know, Criminal Minds I guess.
[*]Anime? Hands down, Detective Conan. I love me some murder-mystery.
[*]Cartoons? Batman the animated series. Ever since I played Batman Arkham City, I've been obsessed with the cape crusader.
[*]Sport(s)? Not much of a sports person, but I do play Tennis once in a while.
[*]Food/Drink? I love almost any food that has melted cheese in it, especially cheddar.

How we can reach you:
NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## Niachu (Jun 1, 2013)

random_pickle said:
			
		

> [*]Location? I live over in Washington. No, not D.C Washington.



Ah, a fellow Washingtonian!


----------



## Holdek (Jun 1, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> [*]Age: 35
> [*]Gender/Sex: m
> [*]Location: brooklyn
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## Totally Awesome (Jun 5, 2013)

Age?
24

Gender/Sex?
Male

Location?
Indiana

Hobbies/Interests?
Chat forums, video games, job searching, sleeping, taking walks, enjoying the nice summer weather

Occupation?
Warehouse worker, currently switching to office work

Favorite:
Video games?
PC and PS3, FPS and JRPG

Live-action TV?
1000 Ways To Die, I don't watch much TV

Anime?
I don't watch any anime.  I should get back on that

Cartoons?
Batman: The Animated Series, Teen Titans

Sport(s)?
Skateboarders are cool

Food/Drink?
I love pizza, cheeseburgers, chicken, and hot dogs

How we can reach you:
PM me on this forum


----------



## Holdek (Jun 5, 2013)

BigBoss said:
			
		

> Satan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He just quoted your OP and filled in the blanks, that's why it looks like that.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 8, 2013)

[*]Age? 30. 31 on July 15
[*]Gender/Sex? Male/Male/ I AM STRAIGHT!
[*]Location? South Jordan Utah

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Firearms, knives and other blades, photography, music, bass guitar, movies, books, ATVs, cars, gadgets, motorcycles, camping, hunting, zombie survival training, military combat vehicles and aircraft, spending time with my son.
[*]Occupation? Private security, freelance zombie survival expert.

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Metal Gear series, CoD series, Resident Evil series
[*]Films? Repo!: The Genetic Opera, The Rocky Horror Picture Show, Shock Treatment, Black Hawk Down, Platoon, Apocalypse Now, Dr. Strangelove, Terminator, Terminator Salvation, Heat, Ronin, Alien, Aliens, Prometheus, Blade Runner, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Evil Dead (original), Evil Dead 2, Night of the Living Dead (1990), Dawn of the Dead (old and new), 28 Days/Weeks Later, District 9, Mad Max, The Road Warrior, Tears of the Sun, First Blood, Rambo: First Blood Part II, The Expendables, The Expendables 2, Way of the Gun, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Cannibal!: The Muical, Silence of the Lambs, Iron Man, Iron Man 2, Iron Man 3, Captain America, The Avengers, Escape From New York, The Thing, They Live.
[*]Live-action TV? LOST, Sons of Anarchy, Burn Notice, Walking Dead, Top Gear UK
[*]Anime? Hellsing, Hellsing Ultimate, Trigun, High School of the Dead, Ghost in the Shell, Macross/Robotech.
[*]Cartoons? The Venture Bros., South Park, Rock and Rule, Transformers, Kick Buttowski, Phineas and Ferb, Animaniacs, Tiny Toon Adventures, Batman, Batman Beyond, Metalocalypse, many more. I love cartoons.
{*}Bands? The Ramones, Motorhead, Guttermouth, Johnny Cash, The Offspring, cKy, AC/DC, Pink Floyd, Alice Cooper, Black Sabbath, The Pogues, Dropkick Murphys, Guns 'n Roses, No Doubt, Nirvana, Oingo Boingo
[*]Sport(s)? I fucking hate sports
[*]Favorite Firearms? M14, HK11, HK Mk23, HK USP 9 SD, Springfield TRP Operator 1911, Colt 607, XM177E2 w/M203, LWRC REPR, LaRue OBR 7.62, Browning M1918 BAR, Smith and Wesson 1076, HK P9, Walther P5, Steyr AUG, FN FAL, SIG P229 Scorpion, Les Baer Ultimate Master 6" 1911, Les Baer Prowler III 1911, Les Baer Heavyweight Monolith 1911, STI Perfect 10
[*]Food/Drink? Chinese food, BBQ ribs, pulled pork, Brazilian BBQ, Coke, Sprite
[*]Political Views? Constitutional Libertarian, Pro-gun, Pro-LGBT, Pro-Pot Legalization, Anti-Obama, Anti-Big Government, Pro-Military, Anti-2 Party System
[*]Religious Views? Lax Mormon.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? thekillswitch1982

If you want to talk weapons, punk rock, or movies I'm your guy.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 9, 2013)

Every time I read this thread subject I get this song stuck in my head: [youtube]4MNANgFCYpk[/youtube]


----------



## bradsternum (Jun 12, 2013)

BigBoss said:
			
		

> Age? 23
> Gender/Sex? Mayun
> Location? New York
> 
> ...


----------



## Himawari (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh I LOVE talking about myself!

*Age* 26
*Gender/Sex?* Female CIS SCUM
*Location?* Philadelphia area, attending college in the NYC area

*Hobbies/Interests?* Drawing, video games, web design, animu.  Unfortunately tendinitis/carpal tunnel/some sort of hand injury that my doctors have not reached a consensus on is preventing me from doing much of the first three lately. 
*Occupation?* College student, working on a bachelor's in game development.  (Game design track in particular, concentrating even MORE specifically on 2D game art and character design.) Right now I'm spending the summer working part-time at the bank I worked at before deciding to go back to school to finish up my BA.

*Favorite:*
*Video games?* Pokemon, Ace Attorney, Professor Layton, Harvest Moon, Luminous Arc, some Tales of games (I haven't gotten around to many... loved Abyss, died during the tutorial battle of Symphonia and forgot about it, and I also played a little of that one DS game that sucked ass...), Hatoful Boyfriend (it's really really good ok???)
*Live-action TV?* I don't generally watch TV in general.
*Anime?* A whole lot of really dumb shit.
*Cartoons?* Pretty much just Avatar (TLA and LOK).  ...Also Arthur.
*Sport(s)?* No.
*Food/Drink?* Food: ice cream, cake, buffalo chicken.  Drink: pretty much just water, sometimes orange juice.

*How we can reach you:* You can't.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 13, 2013)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> BigBoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should talk to CatParty.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 13, 2013)

General
*Age?* _19_
*Gender/Sex?* _M_
*Location?* _Bakersfield, CA_

*Hobbies/Interests?* _Video Games, Music, Wine, Food, Not Being Dead_
*Occupation?* _Currently unemployed_

Favorite
*Video games?* _TF2, Borderlands 2, Bioshock 1/2/Infinite, X-Com: EU, All of the Pokemon RPGs_
*Live-action TV?* _Breaking Bad, Arrested Development, X-Files (Everything before season 5)_
*Cartoons?* _Venture Bros_
*Food/Drink?* _Cost Co pizza, Panda Express orange chicken, Jack In The Box chicken club, In-N-Out Double Double Animal Style w/ Animal Style fries, PF Chang's mongolian beef and Dragon-Eye Oolong tea, Everything At CPK, Olive Garden chicken parmigiana and breadsticks w/ alfredo sauce, Denny's Lumberjack Slam, Any Kind of Wine_

How we can reach you
*Steam?* http://steamcommunity.com/id/marcelonous


----------



## cheersensei (Jun 13, 2013)

[*]Age - 25
[*]Gender/Sex - Female
[*]Location - The Palm Springs of Washington

[*]Hobbies/Interests - Video games, tabletop RPGS, crafts of all sorts, camping/being outdoors
[*]Occupation - Kitchen utility aka glorified dishwasher at an assisted living community. It's a job at least.

Favorite:
[*]Video games - Legend of Zelda, Halo, Skyrim, it varies
[*]Live-action TV - Borgia: Faith and Fear is my favorite at the moment on Netflix
[*]Anime - A lot of them
[*]Cartoons - A lot of them
[*]Sport(s) - Not much of a sports person.
[*]Food/Drink - Orange Crush. Not to be confused with Orange Fanta.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype - No Skype
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL - Akirinoka on the accursed Hexbox. But my playtime is usually limited.


----------



## Night Terror (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll probably add all the people who have posted their steam accounts over the next few days. We can have a Left 4 Dead 2 party or something.


----------



## Male (Jun 13, 2013)

[*]Age? 20 
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? NJ 
[*]Hobbies/Interests? Listening to lots and lots of music, gardening
[*]Occupation? Bum
_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? Super Metroid, Earthbound, Twisted Metal 2, Silent Hill 2, Wario Ware, Majora's Mask, Gta, Bully
[*]Live-action TV? Malcolm In The Middle, My Name Is Earl, Law and Order, Seinfeld, It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
[*]Anime? One Piece
[*]Cartoons? Simpsons,  King Of The Hill, Venture Brothers, Home Movies, Archer
[*]Sport(s)? Hockey
[*]Food/Drink? Watermelon, and any thing with grapes in them
_How we can reach you:_ 
[*]Steam? DoodlingGuy


----------



## IcyHotWings (Jun 13, 2013)

[*]Age = 19 (Feb 1 1994)
[*]Gender/Sex = Male
[*]Location = Rockmart, Georgia, USA

[*]Hobbies/Interests = Lego, Pokemon, attempting to create homebrew Gameboy games, classic cars (particularly Volkswagen), spriting
[*]Occupation = Unemployed, looking for a job. Last job I worked was at a Goodwill. It kind of sucked. I also worked for my stepdad at his gas station. I worked all summer that year and he only paid me twice. I live in an area with a shit job market and I don't have enough money to pay for school, go figure.

Favorite:
[*]Video games = Mother, Mother 2: EarthBound, Super Mario Bros. 2, Pokemon Blue, Mario Tennis, Gran Turismo 2, GTA Vice City, GTA San Andreas, Need For Speed IV: High Stakes, Golden Sun, Golden Sun II: The Lost Age, Wario's Woods, The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind, Forza 2
[*]Live-action TV = N/A
[*]Anime = First few seasons of Pokemon, Initial D
[*]Cartoons = N/A
[*]Sport(s) = N/A
[*]Food/Drink = CHEESECAKE, fried chicken, tropical fruits, root beer, hamburgers, ice cream, stuffed crust pizza, etc...
[*]Car = Volkswagen Beetle, Volkswagen Corrado G60

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype = CorpulentTestudine
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL = N/A


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 13, 2013)

[*]Age? 30
[*]Gender/Sex? Mail
[*]Location? San Digeo

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Reading, writing, hiking, vidya
[*]Occupation? Bartender

Favorite:
[*]Video games? FFVIII, Xenogears, tales series.
[*]Live-action TV? N/A
[*]Anime? N/A
[*]Cartoons? N/A
[*]Sport(s)? Baseball
[*]Food/Drink? Raw carrots, pasta, duck  .

How we can reach you:
PM I guess.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Jun 13, 2013)

[*]Age? 16
[*]Gender/Sex? Female
[*]Location? Aikoland

[*]Hobbies/Interests? writing, reading, playing vidya
[*]Occupation? i'm 16 what's work

Favorite:
[*]Video games? any kirby game, any mario game, any pokemon game, the sims, simcity, civilization iv
[*]Live-action TV? doctor who and pawn stars
[*]Anime? azumanga daioh, evangelion, flcl, cowboy bebop, yotsuba& (YES I KNOW IT IS A MANGA SHUT UP)
[*]Cartoons? adventure time, regular show, king of the hill, home movies, the amazing world of gumball
[*]Sport(s)? i hate all sports
[*]Food/Drink? coca-cola, orange chicken, chicken curry, chili, tuna sandwiches, orange soda, water, tea (hot tea and sweet iced tea)

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? heiwaichiban
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? fuck i think my steam is like Ayumu Kasuga, i'm in that cwcki steam group though


----------



## Optimistic (Jun 15, 2013)

[*]Age? 28 and glad to see I'm not the only member over 25  :? 
[*]Gender/Sex? Female
[*]Location? Seattle, WA 

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Gardening, Cooking, Interior Design, Upcycling old furniture, Christory, total Pinterest addict, Crossfit
[*]Occupation? I'm an estimator and purchasing manager for a small flooring subcontractor. 

Favorite:
[*]Video games? I don't play vidya, but I used to play a lot of Mario Party in college. 
[*]Live-action TV? Deadwood is my favorite TV show of all time and it ended way too soon. Breaking Bad, Mad Men, Arrested Development are good. I don't have TV and watch everything on YouTube or Netflix. 
[*]Anime? I was so into Sailor Moon as a kid it wasn't even funny. I love all the Miyazaki movies and Neon Genesis Evangelion. 
[*]Cartoons? Archer, Venture Bros. 
[*]Sport(s)? Not really into sports but I just started doing Crossfit and it's kicking my ass in the best way.
[*]Food/Drink? I like all different kinds of food and I love to cook. As for beverages, my boyfriend works for a local fair trade tea company, so I have unlimited access to all kinds of exotic and flowery teas. I drink more tea than you've got time for. I'm drinking a lovely White Peony as we speak. I also love beer, wine, vodka, and tequila. My current favorite cocktail is a good ol' spicy Bloody Mary. 

How we can reach you:
Uhh, you could PM me on this here forum.


----------



## Prowldent (Jun 16, 2013)

[*]Age? 19
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Sacramento, California/Oklahoma City, it depends.

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Reading and writing
[*]Occupation? Student, planning on being a teacher

Favorite:
[*]Video games? MGS series, Fallout: NV, Fallout 3, I don't know 
[*]Live-action TV? Breaking Bad 
[*]Anime? Mushishi or Akira
[*]Cartoons? Regular Show 
[*]Sport(s)? Baseball
[*]Food/Drink? Pizza and Coke, I guess

How we can reach you:
PM me if you really want any of the XBL or PSN or Skype or whatever information, I like talking to people and making friends but whenever I just put my stuff out there I get requests from people and then we never play and it clogs up my friend's list.


----------



## Venusaur (Jul 2, 2013)

[*]Age? 
At that age where you're past 25, but not near 30 yet and you're having a life-crisis.

[*]Gender/Sex? 
Female

[*]Location? 
Currently living Scotland, or like prefer calling it "THE NORTH".

[*]Hobbies/Interests? 
Drawing and birds..But not drawing birds.

[*]Occupation? 
I do science stuff!

Favorite:
[*]Video games? 
Can't pick just one...but the last game I played on Steam as Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Quite liked it.

[*]Live-action TV?
Enjoying "In the Thick of It" at the moment.

[*]Cartoons?
The Venture Bros.

How we can reach you:
Steam or Skype, or PM me on this forum.
( I'd really like to join the CWCiki Steam group. None of my video game friends PC game at all, so I'm alone in this. I'd quite like to game with people again. I know there was a Steam thread but I can't quite seem to find it. )


----------



## AngelicSchmoople (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm posting in this, even though it is an old friend, because I am new, and wish for people to know who I am.  Sort of.
[*]Age?  20something
[*]Gender/Sex?  girl
[*]Location?  Chicago.  Soon Dundee, Scotland, for school.

[*]Hobbies/Interests?  Abandoned buildings.  Fast cars.  Geology.  Outside.  Reading.  Quiet.
[*]Occupation?  Right now I'm unemployed.  I was a nanny for a few years.  Just quit a week ago so I could get my affairs in order before heading ten thousand miles away for school.  I've had a bunch of other jobs before as well.  Soon I'll be a grad student.

Favorite:
[*]Video games?  Mario Kart.  The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.  Myst.  
[*]Live-action TV?  Pretty Little Liars.  Dance Academy.  Malcolm in the Middle.
[*]Anime?  Dragon Ball Z.  Cowboy Bebop.  The Castle of Cagliostro.
[*]Cartoons?  Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.  Regular Show.  Chowder.
[*]Sport(s)?  Hockey.
[*]Food/Drink?  Guilty pleasure food is pizza puffs.  Or cheesecake.  Or an overstuffed burrito from Chipotle with all the salsas in.  Favourite drinks are beer and coffee.  Not together though.  That'd be gross.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype?  PM me for this if you're really interested.
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?  Again, PM me for my 3DS friendcode if you're really interested.  I know it is none of those things already listed.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 7, 2013)

Hell, I'll give it a shot:

[*]Age? I don't look mine.
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Pacific Northwest

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Making bludgeoning implements, rock collecting, wandering around in the woods or any abandoned place, hunting for interesting things, sneaking up on people, reading about urban legends.  
[*]Occupation? Laborer

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Brawlers (God Hand, Ninja Baseball Batman, D&D Shadow over Mystara, Final Fight 3), Final Fantasy 6, Legaia 2 Dual Saga, Shadow Hearts:From the New World, Xenogears
[*]Live-action TV? I don't really watch TV much. But Lucha Libre if it's on or old wrestling matches. 
[*]Anime? Hokuto no Ken, Hajime no Ippo, JJBA (well the manga, the anime kinda was fail   ), Feng Shen Ji (manga)
[*]Cartoons? Drawn Together, Invader Zim
[*]Sport(s)? Do I play any? No. Any I watch? Westling
[*]Food/Drink? Pizza, rare (or raw) meat/Dark beer like stouts or porters (well any dark beer really)

How we can reach you:
You can find me skulking around abandoned places or in arcades from the 80's.


----------



## Picklepower (Sep 7, 2013)

Age? 22
[*]Gender/Sex? Male, Bisexual
[*]Location? North Carolina

[*]Hobbies/Interests? History, Comic Books, Film
[*]Occupation? Student

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Super Mario 64, Star Fox 64, Resident Evil 4
Movies? Enter the Dragon, 70's Dawn of the Dead, Plan 9 From Outer Space, Pulp Fiction, Clockwork Orange, Airplane, Naked Gun, Top Secret, Spinal Tap, Star Wars New Hope(if I had to pick one) I also enjoy various Bollywood, Korean, and Japanese movies (especially Japanese giant monster ones) and Troma movies.
[*]Live-action TV? Star Trek, Star Trek TNG, Scrubs, Seinfeld, Buffy, old school Battles Star Galactica, 
[*]Anime? Fist of the Northstar, Lupin the 3rd, Trigun, Blue Seed, DBZ, 
[*]Cartoons? Justice League, Gi Joe (80s) Batman Tas, Transformers (80s) Rocko's Modern Life, Doug (the Nickelodeon series) Dexters Lab, Cow and Chicken, basically al the 90's stuff I grew up with.
[*]Sport(s)? I'm a fan of Hockey and Martial Arts.
[*]Food/Drink? Kimchi, Sushi, Wood Chuck Hard Cider, Miller Light, Pizza, Choclate Milk, Faygo (any flavor), Egg Nog (I dunno why so many beverages are coming to mind) and Spam.
Music? Kiss, Gwar, Ramstein, Marilyn Manson, Megadeth, Motley Crue, Various Pop from the 70's and 80s, Various Hip Hop and Funk.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 11, 2013)

[*]Age? 19
[*]Gender/Sex? female
[*]Location? opposite side of the country from Chris

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Art, reading, vidya games, checking the cwcki (been reading it for several years now, only just joined the forums though!)
[*]Occupation? Student, trying to apply as a tutor

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Pokemon, Animal Crossing, Harvest Moon
[*]Live-action TV? Star Trek (TOS and TNG)  
[*]Anime? I'm an ex-Weeaboo (ugh!) so I try to avoid that aspect of my middle school years, but I still love Dragonball.
[*]Cartoons? Flash Gordon (from '79) Super Mario Brothers Super Show
[*]Sport(s)? I watch Pro Cycling, and I run half-marathons
[*]Food/Drink? ALL OF IT

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype?
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?
My Deviantart account is Orange-Zeppelin if you'd like to check it out


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Sep 11, 2013)

[*]Age? 24
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Canada

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Reading, canoeing, preparing steaks in new ways, carpentry
[*]Occupation? Take-out chef. 

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Persona 4, League of Legends, God Hand
[*]Live-action TV? The Kamen Rider franchise, Doctor Who, Akibaranger, Red Dwarf
[*]Anime? Madoka Magica, Dai-Guard, Irresponsible Captain Tylor, Ramen Fighter Miki
[*]Cartoons? The Tick, Venture Brothers, Daria, Johnny Bravo
[*]Sport(s)? Boxing and Bull-riding.
[*]Food/Drink? Pulled Pork, General Tao's Chicken, Philly Cheese-steak Sandwiches, Barq's Root Beer. 
[*]Movie: Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon, The Truman Show, Lupin the Third: The Castle of Cagliostro.
[*]Book: Battle Royale
[*]Music: Queen, Tokusatsu themes, Rob Zombie, Classical Piano, The Offspring


----------



## KatsuKitty (Sep 11, 2013)

Age? 22
Gender/Sex? JERK
Location? Pennsylvania, US (Moving to Massachusetts or Connecticut in about a month hopefully)

Hobbies/Interests? Reading, writing, bicycling, programming
Occupation? Technically unemployed but create/maintain a few self-developed projects (basically from the moment I wake to the moment I sleep I'm working on some big thing)

Favorite:
Video games? Half-Life, Portal, Nintendo's first-party games, miscellanous "casual" games
Live-action TV? Curb your Enthusiasm, assorted reality shows
Anime? gb2japan weeaboo
Cartoons? Family Guy, American Dad, King of the Hill
Sport(s)? Don't really watch sports
Food/Drink? Junk
Movie: All-time favourite will always be 2001: A Space Oddyssey
Book: Anything by Stephen King or Michael Crichton
Music: Mostly 90s alternative, 80s electronic, modern electronic music, modern rock music, "coffeehouse" music


----------



## Lady Houligan (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh why the hell not.

[*]Age? 28
[*]Gender/Sex? Female, heterosexual
[*]Location? New Hampshire

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Cooking, baking, making wine, travel, watching shows about doing the four previous items, roleplaying games, vintage fashion and writing.
[*]Occupation? The official title is services coordinator for extinguishers and hoods. In six more weeks, I'll be adding "mom" to the list.  

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Assassin's Creed series (particularly Ezio's games, but I'm looking forward to Black Flag), Team Fortress 2 (even though I'm shit at it), the most recent Batman series, and Deadpool
[*]Live-action TV? Cutthroat Kitchen (I have a celeb crush on Alton Brown), Tripping Out with Allie and Georgia (see above interests and then watch an episode, you'll understand why), and FaceOff (former theater kid)
[*]Anime? Currently big into Attack on Titan. Ongoing favorites are Trigun, Hellsing, and God help me I'll admit to Ouran and Fruits Basket.
[*]Cartoons? Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (the current season: Rob Paulsen for Donnie is A+ casting), Transformers G1 and Animated, Angry Beavers, Teen Titans (the original run from 2003-2005 or so, not this new chibi bullshit), Batman: TAS
[*]Sport(s)? New England Patriots, Boston Bruins, New England Revolution, Boston Red Sox, Maine Black Bears hockey. When the Olympics are on I'll look for figure skating in the winter and swimming and equestrian events in the summer.
[*]Food/Drink? Oh God there's too many... er. Favorite home-cooked food is my grandfather's New England style baked beans dinner. Favorite meal at a restaurant is a tie between anything at our favorite local brewpub and sushi restaurant. As for drinks, I adore coffee and tea, any booze but tequila (it fucks me up royal), and Dr Pepper.
[*]Movie? Nightmare Before Christmas, Iron Man 1 and 2 (haven't seen 3 yet and not sure that I want to since I've heard some silly things), Avengers (Marvel). Documentaries. Period pieces (I'm a sucker for Jane Austen ones in particular).
[*]Music? Symphonic power metal is a big one, then pretty much anything... my Spotify is kind of insane to look through when it comes to trying to get a bead on my musical tastes.
[*]Book: The Eye of the Dragon and the Dark Tower series by Stephen King, cookbooks (yeah I know), Discworld, Pern... not into fantasy at all, honest

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? PM me and I'll give it to you.
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? Same deal. I'm not on PSN, and I make no guarantees about being on Steam or XBL.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Sep 12, 2013)

Might as well do mine.

[*]Age? 19
[*]Gender/Sex? Male and STRAIGHT
[*]Location? Australia (formerly England)

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Video games, soccer, swimming, anything with cars 
[*]Occupation? Not at present   

Favorite:
[*]Video games? GTA, Halo, Fallout, Bioshock, Uncharted, Batman Arkham series, Gran Turismo, Sonic, Mario, Pokémon, the PS1 Toca TCC games and countless others.
[*]Live-action TV? Game of Thrones (I don't watch much live action TV anymore )
[*]Anime? None, although Akira is a pretty good film
[*]Cartoons? Tom & Jerry, Classic Simpsons, Futurama, old Cartoon Network, old Warner Bros, South Park
[*]Sport(s)? Soccer, Aussie rules football, hockey (both field and ice), basketball, motorsports
[*]Food/Drink? Can't decide   

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? Don't have one
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? El_Zilcho19 (Is it too late to change my PSN name)



			
				IcyHotWings said:
			
		

> classic cars (particularly Volkswagen)



Love old VW's, had to sell mine recently


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 17, 2013)

[*]Age? 23
[*]Gender/Sex? F
[*]Location? North America

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Rock collecting, bird watching, reading science books, learning the Arabic language, world cultures, being environmentally friendly
[*]Occupation? College Student, Environmental Studies major

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Yume Nikki, The Legend of Zelda Series (especially Majora's Mask), Mother 2, Pokemon Series, Hatoful Boyfriend
[*]Live-action TV? Mythbusters, Bill Nye the Science Guy
[*]Anime? Madoka Magica Puella Magi, Hayao Miyazaki films
[*]Cartoons? Adventure Time, Avatar: The Last Airbender, The Magic School Bus
[*]Film? Inception, The Black Swan
[*]Book? Persepolis, Khaled Houseinni's books, Frankenstein, most non-fiction (particularly the sciences!)
[*]Music? Ethnic music, Florence and the Machine, Passion Pit, Boards of Canada, ambient music, anything else akin to what I've mentioned
[*]Sport(s)? No
[*]Food/Drink? Chinese food, Indian food

How we can reach you: PM


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 20, 2013)

[5]Age?
[Male]Gender/Sex?
[The East Coast]Location?

[Martial arts, Music, things]Hobbies/Interests?
[Drell assassin/student]Occupation?

Favorite:
[Bully, Mass Effect series, Tekken Series]Video games?
[Le Walking Dead]Live-action TV?
[Fooly Cooly]Anime?
[Ehh.]Cartoons?
[Wrestling doesn't real. But its the closest thing I have.]Sport(s)?
[This is changing. I love asian food in general. Sushi to be specific.]Food/Drink?

How we can reach you:
[no.]Skype?
[no.]Steam/PSN/XBL?


----------



## Picklepower (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh I forgot books: The Harry Potter series, 1984, Animal Farm, Dark Knight Returns (comic), Watchmen (comic), Enders Game, Starship Troopers, 20,000 Leagues, Journey to the Center of the Earth, Long hard Road out of Hell by Marilyn Manson, Those are my favorites that I could read over and over again and not get bored. Also I enjoy the Hell out of L. Ron Hubards Scifi and adventure stuff, yes I am aware they are pulpy and corny, and I don't care. And before anyone goes "oh Harry Potter is kid shit" I'm just letting you know I don't care, let me have some wonder damn it! lol Also even though everyone hates this sequel and treats it like the Star Wars prequels, I really enjoy the DKR sequel Dark Knight Strikes Again aka DK2, I know that puts me at odds with the whole comic community. I thought its was an entertaining, trippy to read superhero epic and I stand by that.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 20, 2013)

Lefty's Revenge said:
			
		

> [5]Age?


You're way too young to be using this forum.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 20, 2013)

junglist said:
			
		

> Also can you give me the cwcki steam group?


http://steamcommunity.com/groups/cwcville_mayhem


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 20, 2013)

*[*]Age?* No one gets that info from me except my parents, my friends and my doctor  :x  But, seriously, I'm in high school age 
*[*]Gender/Sex?* 100% Straight Male. No homogays in here   
*[*]Location?* Brazil

*[*]Hobbies/Interests?* Surfing the internet, playing videogames, reading and watching shows, movies and the like when I have time for it. There are so many things that I still don't check it out but I hope to do in the future. But for now, those ones are my main interests.
*[*]Occupation?* Student, BECAUSE SCHOOL IS SOCIALLY AWESOME AND COOL   

Favorite:
*[*]Video games?* Not in order, but some of my favorite videogames are Dead Rising, Fallout, Gears Of War, Grand Theft Auto, Metal Arms: Glitch In The System, Heavy Rain, Dragon Age, Mass Effect, The Sims, Left 4 Dead, the lore of Elder Scrolls, No More Humans! and The Walking Dead. Those are the ones that come to mind. I am currently playing Deus Ex (the first one) and is also pretty interesting, but I am still in the first level     I have a rather meh childhood
*[*]Live-action TV?* The Walking Dead, Drake & Josh, iCarly, El Chavo Del Ocho ( obscure Mexican sitcom) and more recently, Breaking Bad. Not much of a TV guy.
*[*]Anime?* I have watched before Sailor Moon, Naruto, Death Note, Dragon Ball Z, Pokemón, Inuyasha, Saint Seiya and maybe YuKu Hakusho. Other than that, nah. Not much of an anime guy.
*[*]Cartoons?* Courage The Cowardly Dog, Rocket Power, Shuriken School,  Iron Kid, Tom & Jerry, The Fairly OddParents, Rugrats, The Wild Thornberrys, Dexter's Laboratory, The Powerpuff Girls, Johnny Bravo, Ben 10, Ed, Edd n Eddy, The Grim Adventures Of Billy & Mandy, Super Robot Monkey Team Hyperforce Go!, Teen Titans, Yin Yang Yo! Codename: Kids Next Door, Squirrel Boy, Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius, Code Lyoko, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, Samurai Jack, W.I.T.C.H, A.T.O.M., Pucca, and other ones I can't remember the name.
*[*]Sport(s)* Volleyball and Basketball, but I tend to not play a lot so I suck a bit.
*[*]Food/Drink?* Primarly fruits and homecooked meals. For fruits, mango, avocado, watermelon and pear are my favorites. I also like to eat popcorn, chocolate and other stuff.
*How we can reach you:*
*[*]Skype?* If you want to, you can send me a PM.
*[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? *Steam: luizao876


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 20, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Lefty's Revenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I mention my birthday is February 29th?


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Oct 21, 2013)

[*]Age? 18
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Texas

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Watching animus, playing video games, hunting, shooting
[*]Occupation? Cashier/Stocker at a local grocery store

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Doom 1/2, Fallout 1/2/Tactics/New Vegas, Counter Strike 1.6/Source, Arma 2
[*]Live-action TV? loldunno
[*]Anime? Upotte, Spice & Wolf, GJ-Bu, Black Lagoon, Strike Witches, Maoyuu Maou Yuusha, Mondaiji-tachi ga Isekai kara Kuru Sou Desu Yo, Jormungand   
[*]Cartoons? loldunno
[*]Sport(s)? American Football
[*]Food/Drink? Buffalo Hamburger and Dr. Pepper   

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? no
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?


----------



## Burning Love (Oct 21, 2013)

*Age?* 23
*Gender/Sex?* F
*Location?* BFE

*Hobbies/Interests?* Guitar, political writing, Mary Jane, drinking...
*Occupation?* Unemployed, like about 20% of this shitty town.

Favorite:
*Video games?* GTA V, Borderlands 2, Civilization V, Call of Duty (4, MW3, BO2, probably Ghosts), the Pokemon games.
*Live-action TV?* R.I.P. Walter White   
*Anime?* Despise anime. Cowboy Bebop and FLCL are exceptions. Fullmetal Alchemist and DBZ for nostalgia purposes.
*Cartoons?* Futurama, South Park.
*Sport(s)?* Biking, but not the BMX kind, skateboarding (rarer these days), occasionally basketball (but I don't play-play, I just stand around shooting). 
*Food/Drink?* Broccoli/Vodka. Never together.

How we can reach you:
*Skype?* neverevernosanity (because there are a few people here I've seen that I wouldn't mind meeting)
*XBL?* Liars for Jesus


----------



## Surtur (Oct 21, 2013)

[*]Age? 28
[*]Gender/Sex? Beard
[*]Location? Arkansas

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Vidya, Tabletop RPG's, all manner of geeky shit
[*]Occupation? Not retail.

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Mass Effect, Dragon Age, anything Bioware really, classic video games.
[*]Live-action TV? Bones, NCIS, Buffy, lots of stuff
[*]Anime? Not an animu fan
[*]Cartoons? South Park, Regular Show, Most Marvel stuff
[*]Sport(s)? None really
[*]Food/Drink? Pizza, wings and beer.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype?
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? Steam/XBL: TheMightySurtur


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 22, 2013)

*[*]Age:* 19.
*[*]Gender/Sex:* Male.
*[*]Location:* Nova Scotia, Canada.

*[*]Hobbies/Interests:* I'm into Animation & drawing, cars and robotics (and by extension, transforming robots). I'm also a bit of a movie buff and enjoy finding out some little bits of production notes and related bits of information. 
*[*]Occupation:* Jewelry making, as hinted by my user name.

Favorite:
*[*]Video games:* Of the games i have played, I've enjoyed "_The Sims_", "_Mario_", "_Donkey Kong Country_", "_Guitar Hero_", "_Starcraft_" and "_Serious Sam_".
*[*]Live-action TV:* "_1000 Ways To Die_", "_Seinfeld_" and _MST3K_. Not much else really, as I don't watch TV that often.
*[*]Anime:* Not a big fan, but of the ones I do like, there's "_G Gundam_", "_Dominion Tank Police_", "_You're Under Arrest_", "_Outlaw Star_", "_Dirty Pair_" and a few others I can't think of right now.
*[*]Cartoons:* Well, there's  "_The Simpsons_" (seasons 1-9, and the odd episode afterwards), "_South Park_", "_Transformers Prime_", "_Futurama_", "_Darkwing Duck_", "_Animaniacs_", "_Beast Wars_", and God knows what else.
*[*]Sport(s):* Eh, I'm not _too_ huge of a sports fan, but I kinda like Baseball and Hockey.
*[*]Food/Drink:* Meats, cheese, milk, Sprite/7Up and cake. I hate bell peppers though, and pineapples always has me making weird-ass faces whenever I eat it.  
*[*]Movies:* Added this one in myself. But my favorite titles include "_Spaceballs_", the first "_Ghostbusters_" movie, "_ET: The Extra Terrestrial_", "_Gremlins_" (and its sequel), "_Aladdin_", "_Mary Poppins_" the first two "_Iron Man_" movies, "_Friday the 13th: Part 6_" and most cheesy horror films.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype: Philipnova798, I'm usually not on it though, so don't be surprised if I don't reply right away.
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL: Don't have one, sorry.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Oct 22, 2013)

[*]Age? *18*
[*]Gender/Sex? *Male*
[*]Location? *Twin Falls, Idaho. United States.*

[*]Hobbies/Interests? *Gaming, Writing, Heavy Metal Music Vocals, PC gaming/Building*
[*]Occupation? *Church Daycare Worker*

Favorite:
[*]Video games? *Doom, Rise of The Triad, Duke Nukem, Command and Conquer, Mortal Kombat, SWAT, StarCraft, Area 51, Saint's Row, System Shock, The Elder Scrolls*
[*]Live-action TV? *Flashpoint, Strike Back, That Metal Show, The X-Files, Mystery Science Theater 3000*
[*]Anime? *Anime is gay anybody who watches it is gayer.*
[*]Cartoons? *Heavy Metal, South Park*
[*]Sport(s)? *Hockey, Basketball*
[*]Food/Drink? *Big Red Soda, Vagina, Steak*

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? *N/A*
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? *Steam: Geehawd*


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 22, 2013)

I've used the data posted here and made some more statistical graphs!   


The ratio of males to females is 2:1


The minimum given age is 15 (Quartile 0), the median given age is 22, and the maximum given age is 36 (Quartile 4)!

Damn I'm such a nerd!


----------



## Surtur (Oct 22, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I've used the data posted here and made some more statistical graphs!
> 
> 
> The ratio of males to females is 2:1
> ...



A lot more women then I would expect, also its not surprising the board consists of mostly teens and 20 somethings.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 22, 2013)

And according to the data given in this forum the majority of us are from North America. Makes sense since OPL is from North America himself.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 22, 2013)

I love statistics! Thanks for sharing that with us, Dove.

But I noticed 1 or 2 users are from Central America, maybe you should include those ones as well?


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 22, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> I love statistics! Thanks for sharing that with us, Dove.
> 
> But I noticed 1 or 2 users are from Central America, maybe you should include those ones as well?



For the graphs here I'm only including people's responses in from this very thread; it's our "sample size" of all 1,300-or-so members we have in these forums if you will. And as for the locations listed in the graph, I'm listing them as continents. If my geography knowledge is correct, Central America is part of North America?


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 22, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Dork Of Ages said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, geographically, yes. I am talking more on a cultural point of view.
But it's no trouble, again, thanks for making and sharing this with us.


----------



## exball (Oct 22, 2013)

Age? 15.
Gender/Sex? Male.
Location? The forest moon of Endor.

Hobbies/interests? Vidya, Reading, Pokemon, Star Wars, Star Trek.
Occupation? Student. 

_Favorite:_
Video games? Anything Pokemon, Sanic, Smash bros, Super Mario 3, Fallout games, Halo 3, Christian Weston Chandlers Adult chronicles, SW:KOTOR II.
Live-action TV? Dexter, Psyche, Any Star Trek.
Anime?Don't know, I liked Angel Beats a lot.
Cartoons? Tom and Jerry, 
Sport(s)? Hockey? I'm not a big sports guy.
Food/Drink? I could go on for hours.

_How we can reach you:_
Skype?
Steam:Soundwave. XBL: eXball12


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 22, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> And according to the data given in this forum the majority of us are from North America. Makes sense since OPL is from North America himself.



I'm totally not trying to be funny or rude when I say this but is this like a hobby for your or something? I remember you mentioning before something about making a chart about statistics from the board.



			
				exball said:
			
		

> Age? 15.
> Gender/Sex? Male.
> Location? The forest moon of Endor.
> 
> ...



Would have never guessed you were that young.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 22, 2013)

Lefty's Revenge said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was bored this afternoon. I've taken a statistics course before and I saw the opportunity to organize all the information from these posts in the graphs, so I did so. It's great to learn about the demographics of our online community.


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok,I'll do it for real this time...

[*]Age?Currently 30
[*]Gender/Sex? hetero, male, CIS scum
[*]Location? New Jersey, Delaware Valley region

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Cyberstalking fatso with you guys? 
[*]Occupation? manly physical labor stuff   

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Don't play them much anymore
[*]Live-action TV? Just some Soccer
[*]Anime? Not into it
[*]Cartoons? I used to watch "Beavis and Butthead"
[*]Sport(s)? Soccer (Philadelphia Union and the United States national team). 1980's through early 2000's Pro Wrestling     
[*]Food/Drink? Vodka Rigatoni and Snapple Half 'n Half

How we can reach you: Right here


----------



## Globe (Oct 25, 2013)

Didn't mean to post here, but since I did, might as well do it. 

[*]Age? 25.
[*]Gender/Sex? JERK.
[*]Location? Texas. 

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Skating, body modification, lifting weights, motocross (just watching it), modding old school games.
[*]Occupation? Official title, "Receiving Specialist", basically a guy at a grocery store that audits DSD/vendor freight. 

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? Daggerfall, Doom, DN3D/64
[*]Live-action TV? Breaking Bad was the last series I bothered following. 
[*]Anime? Don't watch it. Saw bits of FLCL thanks to my brother and it was kinda funny. 
[*]Cartoons? ATHF. Uh...NonStampCollector, if we wanna talk about Youtube. 
[*]Sport(s)? I'll watch Xgames, so...Skating, BMX, motocross if you wanna call that a sport. I can watch boxing too, but it has to be someone specific in the ring. 
[*]Food/Drink? Anything Mexican/Cherry Dr.Pepper if we're talking non-alcoholic. 

_How we can reach you:_
Conch horn is generally the most reliable method.


----------



## Princess (Oct 30, 2013)

[*]Age? *21*
[*]Gender/Sex? *Female*
[*]Location? *NYC*

[*]Hobbies/Interests? *Filmmaking, playing the harp, art history, amateur cryptography, architecture, fishing, archery, sleeping*
[*]Occupation? *Assistant producer at a TV production company*

Favorite:
[*]Video games? *Morrowind*
[*]Live-action TV? *The Simple Life with Paris and Nicole*  
[*]Anime? *Uh*
[*]Cartoons? *Uhhhh*
[*]Sport(s)? *Archery*
[*]Food/Drink? *Beer, any kind of Japanese food*

How we can reach you:
*You can't*


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 3, 2013)

[*]Age: 18
[*]Gender/Sex: Male
[*]Location: I cannot tell this under fear of being stalked by manchildren.

[*]Hobbies/Interests: Old Movies and video games
[*]Occupation: Space bum on the JMC ship Red Dwarf

Favorite:
[*]Video games: Anything classic, not much modern.
[*]Live-action TV: The Daily Show.
[*]Anime: I do not like Anime.
[*]Cartoons: Older cartoons, specifically Warner Bros or Disney.
[*]Sport(s): I walk a lot.
[*]Food/Drink: Pizza and diet dr. pepper.

I WOULD normally give my info on the internet, but I don't feel like it. I'm keeping it hidden.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Nov 9, 2013)

[*]Age? *27*
[*]Gender/Sex? *Male*
[*]Location? *Alaska*

[*]Hobbies/Interests? *Shootin, liftin, playin, also snow*
[*]Occupation? *I work in tourism*

Favorite:
[*]Video games? *I like League of Legends because I am a tremendous sperg*
[*]Live-action TV? *House of Cards is the last show I watched, and hoo boy it's good as heck*
[*]Anime? *Space Brothers is real good, I got a lot that I watch (tremendous sperg, remember)*
[*]Cartoons? *Adventure time is cool too*
[*]Sport(s)? *The big four!  Gridiron/hockey/basketball/baseball, I love sports*
[*]Food/Drink? *I think my favorite food is rice, I eat it with everything*

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? 



Spoiler



*live:nemesis_6*


[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? *Steam name is 



Spoiler



Shakedown Clown


*


----------



## Watcher (Nov 11, 2013)

[*]Age *21*
[*]Gender/Sex *someguy*
[*]Location?*Canada*

[*]Hobbies/Interests?*I like conversations and literature. I also like reading plays, vidya and music*
[*]Occupation?*I'm in school right now*

Favorite:
[*]Video games?*http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197986511953/*
[*]Live-action TV?*I like Star Trek... and Sliders*
[*]Cartoons?*I like the Brak show given my avatar*
[*]Food/Drink?*I like tuna sandwiches with olives*

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? lord_royal
[*]Steam? Cuddlebug


----------



## Wall of Originals (Nov 12, 2013)

[*]Age? *23*
[*]Gender/Sex? *Female*
[*]Location? *California, USA*

[*]Hobbies/Interests? *Pokemon games, history, fashion, some tabletop RPGs*
[*]Occupation? *Student*

Favorite:
[*]Video games? *Road Rash (Genesis/Megadrive), Streets of Rage (Genesis/Mega Drive). Crazy Taxi (Arcade/Dreamcast) Dead or Alive 2 (Arcade/Dreamcast)*
[*]Live-action TV? *Old Doctor Who, Star Trek, The Twilight Zone, The Prisoner*
[*]Anime? *Sailor Moon, Lupin the 3rd, Ninja Scroll, Big O*
[*]Cartoons? *Batman: The Animated Series, Simpsons seasons 1-9, Powerpuff Girls*
[*]Sport(s)? *I have been exercising more...*
[*]Food/Drink? *Gin, whiskey, diet soda, veggie burgers, doritos*

How we can reach you:
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? *My steam is Red_Dead_Cherry*


----------



## Charon (Nov 12, 2013)

[*]Age? 24
[*]Gender/Sex? Male identifying as female
[*]Location? USA

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Photography and urban/rural decay
[*]Occupation? Seeking employment and in vocational rehabilitation

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Not a gamer
[*]Live-action TV? Dr. Phil, Cops, Mystery Detectives, Jackass TV series
[*]Anime? Not big on it
[*]Cartoons? King of the Hill, South Park, MLP:FiM, Beavis & Butthead
[*]Sport(s)? None
[*]Food/Drink? Love Italian sub sandwiches, Chipotle burritos and most vegetarian pizzas


How we can reach you:
PM me for social media, deviantART, etc. I don't use gaming services or Skype


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 12, 2013)

...

Yeah, okay.

"Welcome" Charon.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mind-Numbing Lists?!? I'm in(character)


[*]Age: Forfty
[*]Gender/Sex: Gender? Male. Sex? Yes please.
[*]Location: Under the nearest overpass

[*]Hobbies/Interests: Asking for spare change, spending said spare change on booze and smokes, claiming I DON'T use spare change for booze and smokes), smelling like piss/vomit, making you secretly feel uncomfortable around me.
[*]Occupation: Being a waste of space

Oh wait?....like FOR REALS?? Mkay den...


[*]Age: 25
[*]Gender/Sex: Female
[*]Location: Pensacola, Florida

[*]Hobbies/Interests: Art, crafts, animals, MLP, music, performance arts, reading, television...seriously this list could go on forever...
[*]Occupation: Retail.

Favorite:
[*]Video games: Old-ass Sonic on Sega Genesis
[*]Live-action TV: Community, Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Tim and Eric: Awesome Show Great Job, ...Again. List is infinite
[*]Anime: Urusei Yatsura, Dragonball Z, Bubblegum Crisis
[*]Cartoons: Spongebob Squarepants, Metalocalypse, ATHF, Venture Bros, American Dad, Futurama, Batman:TAS,..this is the list that would go on the longest
[*]Sport(s): Gymnastics
[*]Food/Drink: Anything within my grasp/ Anything other than seafood

How we can reach you:
I'm pretty much unreachable. Used to have Skype, still need to get a new one.


----------



## exball (Nov 13, 2013)

Lefty's Revenge said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jokes on you. I'm actually an eons old elder god who has awoken to discuss Chris.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 14, 2013)

[*]Age? 19
[*]Gender/Sex? F
[*]Location? Vanderbilt University in Nashville TN

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Procrastination, going to parties
[*]Occupation? Full time student

Favorite:
[*]Video games? RPGs I guess
[*]Live-action TV? Breaking Bad and Modern Family
[*]Anime? Evangelion
[*]Cartoons? Haha I watch Family Guy
[*]Sport(s)? Nope
[*]Food/Drink? Anything yummy. I really like offal though

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? chaosakita
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? Nopeee


----------



## RV 229 (Nov 18, 2013)

22/Female/Central Florida

I'm interested in art, games, mythology, pirates and cartoons. I sell plants and drive forklifts for a living.
Favorite games: Skyrim, trying random MMOs, the Kirby series, Pokemon, and Kid Icarus Uprising. 
Live action TV: Big Bang Theory (shoot me), Dr. House, Game of Thrones, and others that I can't think of right now.
Anime: Attack on Titan, Full Metal Alchemist 
Cartoons: Not going to list them all but I like a lot.
Sports: I don't follow sports.
Food/drink: Nobody cares.

How we can reach you:
Not doxing my Skype here, but you guys can ask me for it in a private message or if you see me in the chat. Although, you can have my 3DS friend code here: 5172-0652-9566


----------



## Jackie Chin (Nov 20, 2013)

[*]Age? 17
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Michigan

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Music, RC cars
[*]Occupation? I wash dishes

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Halo 3, Reach, 4, Skyrim, GTA IV, Asassins Creed, 2, Revelations, 3, CoD MW2, Star Fox 64, SM64, SMG, SSBB
[*]Live-action TV? M*A*S*H, House
[*]Anime? Never seen any besides Bleach, and Full Metal Alchemist? And only parts of them.
[*]Cartoons? Hmm...I like the G1 Transformers, Spongebob sometimes
[*]Sport(s)? Basketball, football, soccer
[*]Food/Drink? I like pizza, burgers, burritos, pop tarts, and a lemonade/sprite

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? Don't have one 
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? I have a PS3 and Xbox, but no online connection.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 20, 2013)

[*]Age?
27
[*]Gender/Sex?
Male
[*]Location?
The Abaco's

[*]Hobbies/Interests?
Exercise, The 80s, The growth of Modern Society, study of culture and society.
[*]Occupation?
I work at a restaurant, trying to grow with it.

Favorite:
[*]Video games?
Super Mario Bros 3, Super Mario RPG, I don't really play video games much anymore
[*]Live-action TV?
Don't really watch Tv. Modern television is being used to change human consciousness. I do enjoy American Pickers though, and the non My Little Pony shows on the Hub (Step by Step, Animaniacs). Basically, I love retro television.
[*]Anime?
One Piece. I love this story. I consider it the "Greatest Story told since Star Wars"
[*]Cartoons?
Family Guy, American Dad, The Simpsons is too old now and the episodes from the 90s were really, really memorable compared to its own growth.

[*]Sport(s)?
Sports? Hah, as if. Sports are a total waste of time and are there to help change human consciousness with teams, causing all of us to go crazy over "our team" winning a game. Not to mention how sick the Super Bowl is. The leaders of the Sports industry are evil people.
[*]Food/Drink?
Pizza, Steaks (NO Beef fat, please), Fish, French Fries, Garlic, Bacon Root Beer, Chocolate Milk
[*]Alcohol?
Kahlua (of course), Baileys, Butterscotch Schnaps, Captain Morgan. I'm gonna start trying Amarreto in my coffee drinks during Christmas. That stuff is pretty sweet.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? I don't use Skype
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? I don't use Video Game contacting.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 20, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Lefty's Revenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're really Yogsothoth?


----------



## c-no (Nov 20, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could actually be Nyarlathotep or Shub-Niggurath.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 21, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but Yogsothoth is cooler.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 21, 2013)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I drive forklifts for a living



You sound like a real American woman.


----------



## jaijai (Nov 21, 2013)

[*]Age? 25
[*]Gender/Sex? Female
[*]Location? UK. Originally from Scotland, but currently just outside London.

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Reading and Writing Fiction, Vidya, Theatre (seriously, amateur dramatics)
[*]Occupation? Retail. I'm a supervisor in a major retail store.

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Hm, tough one... i'm into RPG's, so stuff like Mass Effect. My favourite game when I was younger was called Jade Empire.
[*]Live-action TV? Doctor Who, Sherlock, Merlin... there's a theme to my TV watching, haha.
[*]Cartoons? Avatar: The Last Airbender and Korra
[*]Sport(s)? Used to play netball and hockey for my school. Now do Military Fitness and swim.
[*]Food/Drink? Italian food, without a doubt.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype?
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?

I don't have Skype (yet anyway). Do have Steam but since my gaming laptop is currently screwed there's not much point giving it yet. I have email and AIM, and will give it out if anyone wants it.


----------



## wheat pasta (Nov 22, 2013)

[*]Age? 
20 and counting. Oh boy.

[*]Gender/Sex?
Female and yes please   

[*]Location?
A bed.
In a house. 
..
Ah, fuck it. I live in Oregon.

[*]Hobbies/Interests?
OMG. DOLLS. And other kids' things but especially dolls. I'm actually making my own dollhouse with some help from my dad because I know pretty much nothing about woodworking. I'm also getting into exercise and fitness, I love to hike and do yoga, ride my bike, take walks etc. Working on cardio too. I also enjoy wandering around thrift stores/flea markets and am a total junkie for antiques (and NOT in the zomg vintage!!! way). 

[*]Occupation?
Currently unemployed, but I'm hoping to get a job at a local store I can walk or take the bus to, since I'm too poor to afford a car (ditto for the rest of my family). Previously I worked at an after-school program and that was pretty rad. I left because I wasn't getting hours, if anyone wondered.

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games?
Ah, let's see. Probably the original Spyro The Dragon, We Love Katamari, Donkey Kong Country (all three of the originals, really, played 'em all the time as a kid), Kirby's Adventure, Kirby's Dream Land 3, Kirby Super Star, Earthbound, probably some others I'm forgetting but that's ok..

[*]Live-action TV?
Welllll.. crap. My weakness has been exposed!!   But really, I like Master Chef and... I guess that's about it. Oh, Nova is pretty cool. 

[*]Anime?
I am not known for liking anime, but FLCL and Trigun are two that I will always love.

[*]Cartoons?
Ummm.. I really like the classics, Tom & Jerry in particular. Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends is great, too.

[*]Sport(s)?
PASS. I'm a fatty who doesn't do sports. 

[*]Food/Drink?
Tough call here. I'm going to cop out and just say "Italian Food" as my favorite food. Drink would probably be either milk or water (which incidentally are the only things I drink).

_How we can reach you:_
Nobody wants to contact me, I won't kid myself here.
O, but I will join the CWCki Steam group tomorrow. You'll know it's me.


----------



## Overcast (Nov 23, 2013)

Age: 22

Gender: Male

Location: California, USA

Hobbies/Interests:

Vidya games, Yoga, Swimming, Leisurely walks.

Occupation: 

Porter at a bowling alley

Favorite:

Video Game: Shadow of the Colossus, Final Fantasy IX, Metal Gear Solid 3, Disgaea series, ICO, Valkyria Chronicles,Fallout New Vegas and some other games that I can't think of right now.

Live-Action TV: Breaking Bad. 

Anime: Fullmetal Alchemist, Azumanga Daioh

Cartoons: Batman: The Animated Series, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic

Sports: I like to watch Football with my dad occasionally. 

Food/Drink: French Fries and Diet Coke.

How we can reach you:

My PSN is gunman003

Steam is scorptatious, although at the moment, I don't play on there much because all I have is this crappy laptop.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 23, 2013)

[*] Age? 25
[*]Gender/Sex? Female 
[*]Location? Eastern Connecticut

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Swimming, drinking, karaoke, board games, convincing people I'm  not a nerd.
[*]Occupation? Laboratory Technician 

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Majora's Mask, Eternal Darkness, League of Legends, and Smite 
[*]Live-action TV? Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, and Bridezillas (shut up)
[*]Anime? Not my thing
[*]Cartoons? Archer and South Park
[*]Sport(s)? Swimming and American Football 
[*]Food/Drink? Sweet chili wings and chocolate milk

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? Super rarely.
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? XBL: damn near impossible.


----------



## Sonic (Nov 28, 2013)

[*]Age? 18
[*]Gender/Sex? Female
[*]Location? California

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Drawing, Fashion, Internet Creeping
[*]Occupation? Social Media Manager (see internet creeping) 

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Currently Borderlands, TF2, and Gmod
[*]Live-action TV? Catfish, Law and Order SVU
[*]Anime? Ghost in the Shell or Higurashi no naku koro ni
[*]Cartoons? Hmmm
[*]Sport(s)? Trap shooting, horseback riding
[*]Food/Drink? Those spicy curly chips they sell in gas stations

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? Inogumi
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? http://steamcommunity.com/id/jfndkjflksfj


----------



## The Dude (Nov 28, 2013)

Sonic said:
			
		

> [*]Age? 18
> [*]Gender/Sex? Female
> [*]Location? California
> 
> ...



Trap shooting you say? This is pertinent to my interests. What scattergun do you use for them clay birds?


----------



## Smokedaddy (Nov 28, 2013)

*THE GAUNTLET IS CAST.  I CHALLENGE THEE, O DUDE, TO A GAME OF SKEET.  *

I will be driving my Diana-grade Browning 20-ga. over/under.  It's got Pirelli tires, twelve cylinders, and nitrous injection -- unless you insist on 12-ga., in which case I'll bring a _real_ skeet gun with a choke you could stick your little sister's arm in.

YOU PICK THE DOJO.  I usually blow 'em up at Hill, in Layton, but if you've got someplace closer you like it don't matter 'cause they're all kind of similar. (Skeet is funny that way.)   Stakes to be decided upon by consensus in this very forum, with the caveat that whatever happens to the loser has to be funny/humiliating enough to merit a thread of its own, if not a complete YouTube saga.

In the spirit of fairness, and acting from my well-hewn feelings of obligation toward complete honesty and up-front transparent disclosure about how I do it (a.k.a. if somebody loses and their feelings get hurt and they stomp around muttering at the walls is a scenario even Marvin and I called you on.  

 in a language not even Marvin can speak) fully admit that my first clay pigeon met its oblivion while Richard Nixon was President.  

*Know Fear*.


----------



## pickleniggo (Nov 28, 2013)

...Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Foulmouth (Nov 28, 2013)

Dude vs Smokedaddy, shotguns at dawn, place your bets folks.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 28, 2013)

Sadly I have no shotguns at the moment.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 28, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Thankfully I have no shotguns at the moment.



Fixed that for you, my gun-laden friend.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 28, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Sadly I have no shotguns at the moment.



cheep cheep cheep cheep cheep...


----------



## The Dude (Nov 28, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not chicken! I am naahhhht! Oh hi Holdek.


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 4, 2013)

Well I've been here a while now so I thought I'd do one of these ; Be amazed !!

[*]Age? 38
[*]Gender/Sex? Male/yes please
[*]Location? Australia

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Reading,history,wargaming,wierd internetz
[*]Occupation? Warehouse Manager

Favourite:
[*]Video games? Any Fallout,Elder Scrolls,Total War, Starcraft
[*]Live-action TV? Anything by HBO,Twin Peaks,American Gothic,Houso's
[*]Anime? Nope
[*]Cartoons? Nope
[*]Sport(s)? Does Paintballing count ?
[*]Food/Drink? I eat anything, I drink Whisky

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? Nope
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? Not telling

Thrilling Stuff !!!


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Dec 4, 2013)

[*]Age? 27
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? New Mexico

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Rock Climbing, Hiking, Driving, Cooking, Music Composition, Songwriting, Dancing, Drinking, Gaming
[*]Occupation? DJ

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Final Fantasy VI/IX, Persona 4, Parasite Eve, Anything from the "Tales of" series.
[*]Live-action TV? The Walking Dead, Major Crimes, The Closer, Torchwood, Hostages, Hardcore Pawn, Shameless, Penn & Teller: Bullshit, Vicar of Dibley, Guitar Center Sessions
[*]Anime? Sailor Moon, InuYasha, Gravitation, Ergo Proxy
[*]Cartoons? South Park, King Of The Hill, Ugly Americans, Bob's Burgers, Archer
[*]Sport(s)? Tennis, Bowling, Hockey
[*]Food/Drink? Green Chile, Sushi, Wild Strawberry Ice Cream, Green Tea, anything vodka and most recently Southern Comfort with Dr. Pepper.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? Nope
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? PM Me.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 4, 2013)

[*]Age? 33
[*]Gender/Sex? Female 
[*]Location? Buffahole

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Reading, writing, cooking, swimming, hula hooping, animals, froofy coffee and liquor drinks
[*]Occupation? Promo model/Brand Ambassador, Navy Reservist 

Favorite:
[*]Video games? I play Sid Meyer games a lot...
[*]Live-action TV? Bar Rescue, American Horror Story, Ja'mie: Private School Girl (hmm yeah), Treme, RuPaul's Drag Race, Strangers With Candy, The Daily Show, Summer Heights High, Angry Boys
[*]Anime? LOL WUT
[*]Cartoons? South Park, The Simpsons, King of the Hill
[*]Sport(s)? I'm a Pittsburgh Steelers, Penguins, and Pirates fan
[*]Food/Drink? Pad Thai with tofu, organic hippie dippie crap, macaroni and cheese, Sheetz q-sands, scrambled eggs with Sriracha, frappucinos, chocolate almond milk, Fireball, Magic Hat, Smithwick's

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? Maybe after we get to be friends
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? Don't have one


----------



## The Dude (Dec 4, 2013)

Ja'mie said:
			
		

> [*]Age? 33
> [*]Gender/Sex? Female
> [*]Location? Buffahole
> 
> ...



Navy you say? Thank you for your service, Ma'am. My Dad was also a sailor, he was a River Rat in Vietnam. What do you do in the Navy, may I ask?


----------



## CatParty (Dec 4, 2013)

lol navy


----------



## exball (Dec 4, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> lol navy


lol


----------



## The Dude (Dec 4, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are dicks for making me laugh at that. I'm very disappointed in both of you.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Dec 4, 2013)

Vodka's My BFF said:
			
		

> [*]Age? 27
> [*]Gender/Sex? Male
> [*]Location? New Mexico
> 
> ...



You like Tales of and The walking dead!


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 4, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Navy you say? Thank you for your service, Ma'am. My Dad was also a sailor, he was a River Rat in Vietnam. What do you do in the Navy, may I ask?



Thank you, Dude. (Cub Scout salute). I'm a Yeoman Third Class after several years as a Damage Controlman. In English that means I'm an admin and was a shipboard plumber/firefighter. I switched ratings because I'm a reservist and there's more opportunity at a land for weekend warriors than putting out fires or ship plumbing. It sounds like your Dad was a SeaBee, right?

As for the   jokes, I'm not offended by those. Unfortunately that's not the first time that connection was made   . It's also why I smirk so hard when I see one of my bro'd out shipmates drinking orange Fanta at chow.


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Dec 4, 2013)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> You like Tales of and The walking dead!



Of course! They're both awesome!  This week's TWD blew me away.


----------



## exball (Dec 4, 2013)

Vodka's My BFF said:
			
		

> FemboiBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not talk about it. I may never feel happiness again because of it.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 4, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Vodka's My BFF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't say.


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Dec 4, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know how you feel, mate. It took me a while to get my jaw up off the floor. And now we have to wait until February to find out WTF is going on. Damn you, AMC!!!


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 4, 2013)

You guys should read the comics. The show is cheesey garbage.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Dec 4, 2013)

Vodka's My BFF said:
			
		

> I know how you feel, mate. It took me a while to get my jaw up off the floor. And now we have to wait until February to find out WTF is going on. Damn you, AMC!!!



Yeah, this last episode was really amazing, i swear my body was shaking during and after the episode, i almost  cry when the governor did what he did 



			
				bungholio said:
			
		

> You guys should read the comics. The show is cheesey garbage.



I do read the comics, and if the governor was really scary in the tv series, negan will be 10 times more scarier than him... or at least, that's what i hope so >.<


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 4, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> You guys should read the comics. The show is cheesey garbage.



Yeah, I read the comics too. Oh and Femboi, if you haven't read Issue 100... well, Lucille appears. She's a very nice lady, I like her a lot. She does get.... messy, though.


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 4, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> You guys should read the comics. The show is cheesey garbage.



^THIS^THIS^THIS^THIS^MUCH THIS^


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Dec 4, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well damn...issue 100? I haven't read any of them yet. Sounds like I've got quite a bit of catching up to do.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 4, 2013)

Vodka's My BFF said:
			
		

> Dork Of Ages said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should catch up. Or not. It depends on how much you are emotional.


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 4, 2013)

^ Does not pay to get attached to the characters.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 4, 2013)

Ja'mie said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, there were four types of Navy personnel that served in-country in Vietnam: SEALs, SeaBees, Navy Corpsmen, and River Rats. The River Rats we're brown water Navy. They we're on the river patrol boats.


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Dec 4, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> Vodka's My BFF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit. For real? I'll power through.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 4, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Nope, there we're four types of Navy personnel that served in-country in Vietnam: SEALs, SeaBees, Navy Corpsmen, and River Rats. The River Rats we're brown water Navy. They we're on the river patrol boats.



Do you know what his rating was? I always associated riverines with SeaBees, but so many ratings get merged or discontinued over the years.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 4, 2013)

Ja'mie said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E-4 or E-5 I believe. He worked on the Detroit Diesel engine of their converted WWII landing craft. They had a three man boat crew. After he rotated back Stateside he went to Hawaii for a year where he was on a fleet tug, then to Alaska where he was on a fire boat. Both times he was working on the ALCO diesel's that both ships had.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Dec 4, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did, i am updated with the comics, i already read issue 117, but to be honest, i don't think that lucille will do that in the tv series... at least, not with that character... i mean, it's pretty easy to guess, i guessed right that 



Spoiler



andrea


 would die in the tv series, and i also guessed that 



Spoiler



merle


 would die too and that rick wouldn't lose his hand... a lot of people were expecting rick to lose his hand, and a lot of people were expecting 



Spoiler



merle


 to survive, but since season 3 started, i already knew the fate of those two characters... what i didn't expected is what happened with the last episode of the tv series  man, the governor is a son of a bitch...

EDITED: since i don't know if people here would like or not to watch and/or read TWD, i hid the names of the characters in order to not give any spoilers... because i know how much it sucks when people do that


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 4, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Ja'mie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, ok. It sounds like he was a Petty Officer Third or Second Class in an engineering unit.


----------



## kagayaki (Dec 5, 2013)

*[*]Age?* 21
*[*]Gender/Sex?* Male
*[*]Location?* Philippines

*[*]Hobbies/Interests?* Writing design documents and screenplays for video games, movies, and TV series, reading articles on cars, appliances, and electronics (wiki-based or otherwise), drawing manga-style illustrations of people (hopefully), and developing websites.
*[*]Occupation?* Website programmer

*Favorite:*
*[*]Video games?* Ace Combat, Front Mission, Final Fantasy, Metal Gear Solid, Metal Slug, Mega Man, Gran Turismo, Street Fighter, Tekken, Syphon Filter, Time Crisis, and Police 911 (a Konami light-gun game).
*[*]Live-action TV?* Mr. Bean, Kamen Rider (Kiva, Decade), but I'd go for Supernatural and Monty Python if I want to. (because I like the Gumbys)
*[*]Anime?* D.Gray-Man, Digimon, and maybe Lupin III
*[*]Cartoons?* Invader Zim and anything from the DC Animated Universe. 
*[*]Sport(s)?* Swimming, also baseball and tennis.
*[*]Food/Drink?* Anything with veggies , potatoes, and/or tofu. Also palabok and arroz caldo.
*[*]Music Genres:* Classical, ragtime, J-pop, disco, Neue Deutsche Harte
*[*]Movie Genres:* Film noir, Biblical epic, Science fiction, and maybe some modern action flicks.

How we can reach you:
*[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?* No account yet on any of these

P.S. I also had assburgers and hopefully recovering from it!


----------



## The Dude (Dec 5, 2013)

Ja'mie said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much. I'm not sure what rank exactly, and back then I think there were different titles than there is now for the Enlisted ranks. I think it changed in the 80's. Could be wrong though, I regretfully never served because of knee and back injuries. I wanted to though, and have a deep respect for all service men and women. I make it a point to shake the hand of everyone I meet who served and thank them.


----------



## c-no (Dec 5, 2013)

kagayaki said:
			
		

> *[*]Age?* 21
> *[*]Gender/Sex?* Male
> *[*]Location?* Philippines
> 
> ...


Boom goes the dynamite!  MGS, Metal Slug, TIme Crisis, and Police 911 are awesome games.


----------



## _blank_ (Dec 6, 2013)

I just found out yesterday we have one of these threads... Let's see:

[*]Age? 31 
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Presently- the North Dakota Borderland. However I tend to move every 3-5 years so can't say this is a permanent thing.

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Illustration, Graphic Design, Vidya, Cooking, Electronics, Reading
[*]Occupation? IT Director- which is a glorified way of saying I program radio stations, edit video, and develop online and print campaigns.

Favorite:
[*]Video games? 
Zero Escape Series, Deadly Premonition, Zelda, Dead Rising series, Dead Space series, Just Cause 2, Ace Attorney series, Fallout series, Elder Scrolls series... various JRPGs... really, just so long as it isn't a sports game or a modern military shooter, chances are I may have tried it.
[*]Live-action TV?
I... honestly don't have cable. I finished watching Breaking Bad via Amazon and borrowed a friend's HBO GO to watch the third season of Game of Thrones, but that about covers it. Other than that... Twin Peaks, I guess.
[*]Anime?
I actually used to assist running an anime group when I was in college and shortly after graduating. My fave series would probably have to be Berserk, Baccano, Cowboy Bebop, Kino's Journey, Le Chevalier D'eon, Black Lagoon, Vision of Escaflowne, Outlaw Star, and Moribito.
[*]Cartoons?
Old Max Fleischer cartoons, Archer, and Sealab 2021 
[*]Sport(s)?
I'm actually severely asthmatic so I never played a lot of sports growing up, and kinda resented them during this time. So nowadays, I'm just kinda indifferent about it all. 
[*]Food/Drink?
Meat and vegetables. Grilled and steamed, preferably.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? Steam/PSN/XBL?
I'd prefer to talk to a person via PM's before giving away that information, if possible. Kthx.


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 6, 2013)

*[*]Age?* 21
*[*]Gender/Sex?* Genderqueer pansexual demiluterist heeterorejectionist pedohabitalist jibberratic......fuck it male
*[*]Location?* At any given dumpster behind a Kebab house

*[*]Hobbies/Interests?* Reading, drinking myself to cellular disintegration with friends, movies, cooking
*[*]Occupation?* Student

*Favorite:
[*]Video games?* uhh.... ATM its Skyrim, TF2, Amnesia, Fallout 3/NV and Portal for games im playing right now, but historically theres KOTOR, Warcraft 3, Dawn of War, Tomb Raider 4, crash bandicoot, age of empires, and a couple others
*[*]Live-action TV?* MST3K/Rifftrax, Doctor who, Star Trek TOS, Twin Peaks, Buffy/Angel, Supernatural
*[*]Anime?* Berserk, DBZ, Madoka
*[*]Cartoons?* South Park, Moral Orel, Avatar TLA/LOK, Futurama
*[*]Sport(s)?* MMA/any martial arts.
*[*]Food/Drink?* oh boy.... im just gonna put down home-cooked foods of almost any kind from homemade fried chicken and satay to homemade Camembert en croute....seriously theres like a billion things on this list. As for drinks I adore Doombar beer, Woodford Reserve Bourbon, Glenfiddich 18 year old scotch, Goslings Black Seal Rum, and my mother's extra brainfucking recipe for the Carribou Lou
*[*]Music?* Blue Oyster cult, Ozzy Ozbourne/Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden...pretty much any good classic rock or metal song.
*[*]Movie(s)?* 
Horror: 28 days later, Halloween, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Alien, Romero's Living Dead trilogy (Night of the living Dead, Dawn of the dead and Day of the Dead), The Thing, The Shining
Thriller/misc: 12 Monkeys, No country for old men, Terminator 1, Shawshank Redemption. Nineteen eighty four
Western: Once Upon A Time in the West, the Good, The Bad, The Ugly.... fuck it just replace this category with sergie leone films
Action: Aliens, Dog Soldiers, Predator and Predator 2, Terminator 2
Sci Fi/Fantasy: Lord of the Rings, Bladerunner, Star wars original trilogy, Pans Labyrinth

*How we can reach you:* Smear pigs blood on your door on the shape of an engorged phallus.  I shall be there within a week
*[*]Skype? *ask null
*[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?* ...not sure.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 6, 2013)

_blank_ said:
			
		

> Kino











> 's Journey


----------



## Bucharest (Dec 6, 2013)

[*]Age?
26
[*]Gender/Sex?
Male
[*]Location?
some blasted atomic-hellscape-simulator known as eastern South Dakota
[*]Hobbies/Interests?
Reading, Vidya, 
[*]Occupation?
Currently unemployed, former tech support. 
Favorite:
[*]Video games?
Saints Row series, Space Quest series (It fucking counts)
[*]Anime?
MS Gundam 0083 Stardust Memory, MS Gundam 0080
[*]Cartoons?
Brak Show, Sealab 2021, Nu Pogodi, Archer
[*]Food/Drink?
Tacos, baby, Tacos.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 6, 2013)

Bucharest said:
			
		

> [*]Age?
> 26
> [*]Gender/Sex?
> Male
> ...



You drink tacos?


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Dec 7, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Bucharest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He also eats babies.


----------



## GV 002 (Dec 7, 2013)

Like I've probably said before, I was way more active on the old forum than I am here, and there are lots of new faces that I'd like to get to know.  Due to time constraints I've been mostly lurking on this forum, but I'd like to make more of an effort to post more regularly.  So, here goes...

*Age* - 24
*Gender/Sex* - Female
*Location* - Dorset, UK

*Hobbies/Interests* - Oh hell, where to start...as a traditional medium artist, first and foremost I absolutely love to draw, my main inspirations coming from folklore, history, mythology and nature.  As well as that, I also like to write (short stories, scripts, lyrics, poems).  I also like to DJ at local metal clubs and parties on occasion with my mister, I fire dance too, sometimes for parties and such like (poi, fans, orb, pretty much anything flammable and I'll twat around with it).  I have a huge passion for history and nature, which leads to as many camping/hiking/roughing it trips as I can afford and have time for!  Both me and the other half also love to shoot, lending to our mutual love of militaria, guns, tanks and army surplus (don't worry though, we're not Walts!).  In the past I've enjoyed the odd bit of hunting which is something I'd like to get back into again, especially as I'm both an avid cook and dabbler in leathercraft.  About four years in animal care has added to my love of animals, which again ties into nature etc, and my partiality for hands-on-hands-dirty honest work.  I've rambled a bit here, so I'll summarise the rest: Vikings, Celts, arses and metal.  Fucking metal.
*Occupation* - Artist and Tattoo Apprentice, also a part time home shopper trolley goblin at ASDA.

*Favorite:*
*Video games* - Due to being so busy, I don't really game much and only really pick up stuff suited to casual gaming.  When I do pick something up though, it's usually: Pokemon (got a soft spot for monsters, whatcha gonna do?), Metal Gear Solid 3, Mass Effect, Spore, Black and White, Bioshock and Saints Row, and The Hunter.
*Live-action TV* - I'm partial to decent history, science and wildlife documentaries, Ray Mears, Coast (got a sliiiiiight thing for Neil Oliver), Blackadder, 'Allo 'Allo, My Name is Earl, Red Dwarf, (old school) Doctor Who...I'll pretty much flick over to anything that interests me at the time.
*Anime* - NO.  Well, alright, as much as I hate anime, I've got a soft spot for One Piece.  It's delightfully silly.
*Cartoons* - I'm an ex-animator, so I'm a bit of a cartoon snob of sorts I guess, though this mostly applies to movies over series.  I like Metalocalypse, Futurama, Rex the Runt (claymation counts, right?), Drawn Together, South Park...I'm going to stop there or I can see this going on for a while.
*Sport(s)* - Well, my figure's mostly gone to hell now (got really sick, oral steroids, rapid uncontrollable weight gain, now fighting to lose it all), but I'm still as active as I can be.  I used to play hockey and badminton as well as kickboxing, but now I settle for hiking if that counts.
*Food/Drink* - As I mentioned before, I love to cook.  My family background it quite rural, and I've been taught the value of hearty, homecooked food.  Nothing beats coming home after a long shift followed by walking home against the biting coastal winds to a big plate of Lancy hotpot or beef stew and fresh bread!
*M̶u̶s̶i̶c̶ METAL Genres* - Classic, power, black, death, prog, folk, and pretty much any fusion of the aforementioned.  I've also got a liking for Celtic music, classic rock, 80's cheese, choirs with orchestras, and acoustic stoner twanging.
*Movie Genres* - I will give anything a shot provided it isn't your typical processed Hollywood bollocks.  I also love French/Scandi/German cinema, but like I said almost anything's worth a shot.  If I had to pick specific genres, I'd say: historical, horror (proper shit-your-pants horror), thriller, sci-fi and things I can only describe as borderline theatrical.  I likes what I likes.

How we can reach you:
*Steam/PSN/XBL* - I have none of these.  To reach me, I recommend either the book of faces or smoke signals.


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 12, 2013)

My final one (first was with all fake info, second was my sockpuppet identity, this one is TRUE and HONEST)

[*]Name? I share a name with a guitarist from the band Suicide Silence
[*]Age? 25
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Eugene, Oregon

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Art photography, collecting/customizing diecast and plastic model cars, 8-track tapes (looking for a good portable player with a provision for an AC adapter, that I can do a belt replacement on since my other two are MIA), lowriders, rat rods, 70s custom vans, old (pre-1960s) film cameras, urban exploration, cemeteries, dead malls, Darwin Awards, Stella Awards, weird news, strange deaths, The Onion, FOUND Magazine
[*]Occupation? Intern at an adoption agency

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Not a gamer
[*]Live-action TV? Cold Case, Forensic Files, New Detectives, FBI Files, Without A Trace, Strange Tales Of The ER, American Pickers, Emergency Vets, North Woods Law, Animal Cops, New Detectives, Hoarders, 1000 Ways To Die, Mega Disasters, Life After People, Surviving History, Seinfeld, Cheers, Dukes of Hazzard, MacGyver
[*]Anime? Not into animu
[*]Cartoons? King Of The Hill, Simpsons, South Park, Family Guy, MLP:FiM, Hey Arnold
[*]Sport(s)? To watch? Darts, table tennis, billiards (I love Jeanette Lee!), competitive eating, professional gambling, golf, Olympic Games. To play? None.
[*]Food/Drink? Lately breakfast-type stuff like hashbrowns, O'Brien potatoes, bacon, sausage, eggs, Jimmy Dean frozen sausage or Canadian bacon q-sands and breakfast skillets, also breakfast burritos, regular burritos, frybread tacos, a quality-made cheeseburger, pastrami Reuben sandwiches, Italian-style sub sandwiches, Greek salads, Cornish pasties, gyros and falafel. 
[*]Music Genres: 90s/00s country, 70s and 90s pop, British Invasion, classic rock, Native American traditional, flamenco guitar, Celtic, ambient, avantgarde jazz, Chicano rock, music affiliated with the lowrider culture, 80s dance music 
[*]Movie Genres: Documentary, mockumentary

How we can reach you:
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? None of the above
[*]deviantART: PM me if you want to connect there
[*]Other social media: Not exactly wanting to connect on there


----------



## Jackolantern (Dec 12, 2013)

[*]Age: 24
[*]Gender/Sex: male
[*]Location:Ireland

[*]Hobbies/Interests: books, motorcycles, punk rock, video games, Guinness, tattoos, rowing, politics, travelling
[*]Occupation: PhD student. It's pretty awesome. I get paid to read books. 
_Favorite:_
[*]Video games: Majoras Mask, Morrowind, Pokémon, Skyrim, Dragon Age, Banjo Kazooie, Total War, Resident Evil
[*]Live-action TV: Oz, Game of Thrones, Sons of Anarchy, Blackadder, League of Gentlemen
[*]Anime: none really 
[*]Cartoons: Futurama, Simpsons
[*]Sport(s): Rowing
[*]Food/Drink: Guinness, Jamaican and Thai food
Music: Punk, ska, Irish trad. Flogging Molly, Less than Jake, Reel Big Fish, Bad Religion, The Tossers, Rancid, Rise Against, Dead Kennedys, NOFX, Alkaline Trio, AntiFlag, Dropkick Murphy's, Chewing on.Tinfoil, Pogues, Clash

[*]XBL: Lockstep


----------



## fuzzypickles (Dec 14, 2013)

[*]Age: 20
[*]Gender/Sex: Male
[*]Location: New Jersey

[*]Hobbies/Interests: Watch YouTube videos, going to the gym
[*]Occupation: College student

Favorite:
[*]Video games: I enjoy old Nintendo games, and I also play a few games on the PC too
[*]Live-action TV: Mythbusters
[*]Anime: None, though occasionally I'll watch an anime with my brother since he's into it
[*]Cartoons: Beavis and Butt-Head, South Park
[*]Sport(s): From time to time, I'll watch football or Aussie rules football
[*]Food/Drink: I fuckin' love food, but if I had to settle on a few, I'd pick pizza and curry (especially vindaloo) for food and Coke and seltzer for drink

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype: None
[*]Steam: famicom64 (I'm not there often, but feel free to add me if you're interested)


----------



## The Fair Lady (Dec 14, 2013)

[*]Age - 21
[*]Gender - Female
[*]Location - New Jersey

[*]Hobbies/Interests - Reading, drawing, surfing the net, playing video games (SO PRODUCTIVE )
[*]Occupation - Student

Favorite:
[*]Video games - Final Fantasy X, Bayonetta, Haunting Ground, Mass Effect 2
[*]Live-action TV - Impractical Jokers
[*]Anime? - Fullmetal Alchemist, Hellsing, Bleach, Sailor Moon, Tokyo Ghoul
[*]Cartoons? - Metalocalypse, Family Guy, Invader Zim
[*]Sport(s)? - None
[*]Food/Drink? - Chicken, pizza, lemonade

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? - Rael796
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? - *Steam:* shizukaflame *XBL:* LapisLazuli767


----------



## Uzumaki (Dec 14, 2013)

[*]Age: 28
[*]Gender/Sex: Male/Male. I'm that cis-scum everyone wants dead.
[*]Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada, Earth, Sol, Milky Way

[*]Hobbies/Interests: I'm a gamer from back before video game people stole the word. That's OUR WORD! I'm also a general-purpose nerd. Anything that was considered lame in the 1990s I have both interest expertise in. Also stand-up, sketch and improv.
[*]Occupation: I dunno, writer? Game designer? I hate this question, it's a 5 hour long conversation for me.

Favorite:
[*]Video games: The Fallout Series (except Fallout 3, which is fan fiction and doesn't count), Skyrim, and that whole genre of sandboxy western RPGs, dwarf fortress, Dragon Ball Z Tenkaichi Budokai 2 (the only fighting game I play at a non-scrub level).
[*]Live-action TV: Mr. Show, Arrested Development, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Fawlty Towers, Monty Python (and not just the parrot sketch and the movies like half of "python fans"), The Sopranos, Breaking Bad, 3rd Rock from the Sun, Doctor Who, Farscape, Blake's 7, Kid Nation (bring it back!)
[*]Anime: One Piece is the only ongoing series I still keep up with, and even that I only read the manga of. I'm a hipster-douche anime fan from back in THE DAY when THINGS WERE DIFFERENT and one volume of manga cost FIFTY DOLLARS and we had to WALK UPHILL to get it! My sister used to teach English in Japan and, long story short, when a group of Japanese school children asked me what Japanese shows I liked they hadn't heard of any of them. I do like Super Sentai and Kamen Rider but those aren't anime.
[*]Cartoons: Archer, Adventure Time, American Dad, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Flapjack, Venture Brothers, Invader Zim, South Park
[*]Sport(s): Every few years or so I can summon up the will to give a shit about hockey for the duration of maybe one full game.
[*]Food/Drink: Lasagna (not real Lasagna, the bastard westernized version I make), overcooked roast chicken, roast beef with yorkshire pudding, ginger ale and lemonade. Also anything with caffeine in it. 

I notice there's no section for books here...

How we can reach you: here, preferably.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 14, 2013)

R.A.E.L. said:
			
		

> [*]Age - 20
> [*]Gender - Female
> [*]Location - New Jersey
> 
> ...



I always loved the joke "Kiss her where it smells, take her to New Jersey." If you're ever near Lyndhurst swing by Hillside Cemetery and  take a pic of Joey Ramone's grave for me.


----------



## Holdek (Dec 14, 2013)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> I notice there's no section for books here...



What are you some kind of egghead?


----------



## CalmMyTits (Dec 14, 2013)

Age - none of your business.
Location - ditto
Hobbies/interests - reading, writing, old school video games (via emulation)
Occupation - somewhere in retail

Favorites
Video games - Tetris, Final Fantasy (1-6) the NES and SNES Mario and Zelda games (and Ocarina of Time)
TV - Walking Dead, Once Upon a Time, Desperate Housewives (when it was still airing) Breaking Bad (ditto) Squidbillies
Sports - Sports suck
Food - too many to count, so I'll just list a few - hummus, bacon, cheese danish coffeecake, v8

How I can be contacted - PM me


----------



## The Fair Lady (Dec 14, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> I always loved the joke "Kiss her where it smells, take her to New Jersey." If you're ever near Lyndhurst swing by Hillside Cemetery and  take a pic of Joey Ramone's grave for me.


Haha, will do. :]


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 15, 2013)

Haven't updated this thing since May, so what the hell.

[*]Age?
19
[*]Gender/Sex?
19
[*]Location?
Super Fancy Mexico Southwest Land In America AKA Potatistan

[*]Hobbies/Interests?
Playing music, drawing, working on cars, computers, writing, reading, stuff like that
[*]Occupation?
Student

Favorite:
[*]Video games?
GTA type games, racing games, some RPG's, can't really think of much else as I keep losing interest in video games.
[*]Live-action TV?
Seinfeld... and Seinfeld I guess.
[*]Anime?
Black Cat Detective and nothing else     
[*]Cartoons?
Bob's Burgers, Rick and Morty, and Adventure Time I guess.
[*]Sport(s)?
Football, hockey, baseball, boxing, soccer, pretty much any old blue collar sport
[*]Food/Drink?
Way too many to list. I love food of all sorts.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype?
Not gonna happen
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?
No idea what you're talking about


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jan 5, 2014)

[*]Age: 22
[*]Gender/Sex: Male cis scum
[*]Location: Chicago-ish

[*]Hobbies/Interests: Music. Theater. Musical theater.
[*]Occupation: Unemployed (see above)

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games: Not a gamer by any stretch of the imagination, though I pop onto TF2 on occasion
[*]Live-action TV: Addicted to DIY Network
[*]Movies: top five movies (in a pinch): _Casablanca_, _Singin' in the Rain'_, _Clue_, _Blues Brothers_, and _Ocean's Eleven_
[*]Cartoons: I still maintain _Histeria!_ is a national treasure.
[*]Sport(s): Also not a real sports fan, but I can sit down to a good game of basketball or hockey
[*]Food/Drink: Deep dish pizza/SoCo and Dr Pepper

_How we can reach you:_

I do have Skype, Steam, and other assorted social networks. Feel free to PM me if'n' that's what ya want.


----------



## BatNapalm (Jan 6, 2014)

[*]Age? 25 (will be 26 at the end of the month)
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Ohio, USA

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Reading (I try to read at least 75 books a year since I got my kindle at the end of 2012. So far I've succeeded), creative writing (science fiction, mostly), video games
[*]Occupation? Technical writer, part-time engineering technology student (I want to change careers, see), aspiring SF author and all-around shitlord

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Fallout 3 and NV, Oblivion, XCOM series (first three and Enemy Unknown), Saints Row series, Virtua Fighter 4 and 5, and tons of others.
[*]Live-action TV? Twin Peaks, Xena, Hercules.
[*]Anime? Robotech, Cowboy Bebop
[*]Cartoons? Galaxy Rangers, Thundarr, He-Man, Thundercats, Voltron, Max Fleisher Superman, Batman: TAS, Justice League and Justice League Unlimited, Transformers (generation 1 only)
[*]Sport(s)? No.
[*]Food/Drink? Food - Chinese takeout (seasame chicken, boneless spare ribs, sweet and sour chicken), pizza (thin crust), sub sandwiches. Drink - energy drinks that I know will kill me some day. Sundrop and diet sodas.

How we can reach you: I'll be around.


----------



## House Of Reeves (Jan 6, 2014)

[*]Age? 20
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Missouri

[*]Hobbies/Interests? I like video games, guns, knives, writing, movies, almost anything World War II related. 
[*]Occupation? None. 

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Hard to say. Bioshock is definitely one of my all time favorites. 
[*]Live-action TV? Once again hard to say. Mr. Show, Breaking Bad, Monty Python's Flying Circus.
[*]Anime? A whole fuckton. 
[*]Cartoons? Dan Vs., Mlp:Fim, Regular Show, Adventure Time. 
[*]Sport(s)? Not a big sports guy, but hockey games are fucking awesome. 
[*]Food/Drink? I'm a fatty, I'll eat anything

How we can reach you:
Flare gun.


----------



## c-no (Jan 6, 2014)

PhysicianPhallus said:
			
		

> [*]Age? 20
> [*]Gender/Sex? Male
> [*]Location? Missouri
> 
> ...


So you are into MLP:FiM? Well then, please share any brony stories on the My Little Brony thread.


----------



## House Of Reeves (Jan 6, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> PhysicianPhallus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose I could share a story or two.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 6, 2014)

[*]Age? - 22
[*]Gender/Sex? - Male
[*]Location? - Oregon

[*]Hobbies/Interests? - Books, video games, mead & wine making, long walks in the woods, music.
[*]Occupation? - None. Currently job hunting.

Favorite:
[*]Video games? - L.A. Noire, Fallout: New Vegas, S.TA.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl & Call of Pripyat, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.
[*]Live-action TV? - Breaking Bad (RIP), Top Gear UK, Game of Thrones.
[*]Anime? - Don't really have any.
[*]Cartoons? - Don't really watch any anymore.
[*]Sport(s)? - Don't follow sports.
[*]Food/Drink? - Sushi, burgers, orange chicken, Korean BBQ, gyros, falafel/Wine, mead, dark beers, dark rum, vodka, fruit wines, and tea (not long island iced tea).

How we can reach you: Here.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 6, 2014)

Ziltoid said:
			
		

> S.TA.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## c-no (Jan 6, 2014)

Ziltoid said:
			
		

> [*]Age? - 22
> [*]Gender/Sex? - Male
> [*]Location? - Oregon
> 
> ...


And boom goes the dynamite. Good to know there is another person here who likes playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Jan 6, 2014)

[*]Age? 23
[*]Gender/Sex? Female
[*]Location? Central(?) Alabama

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Video games, writing, music, storytelling in general (movies and otherwise), animation somewhat, reading bad fanfiction (there's just something about the bad...)
[*]Occupation? Part-time painter, but no work at present; Looking for a steadier job

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Mass Effect trilogy, Dragon Age: Origins, Bioshock Infinite (have yet to play the first), Harvest Moon, Skyrim, Pokemon, Legend of Zelda (Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Twilight Princess), and I like RPG Maker games; Fallout 3 is quickly becoming one. I have several, lol... (EDIT: I forgot Corpse Party? Jeez. So yeah, I like Corpse Party.)
[*]Live-action TV? Deadly Women, Most Evil, Fatal Attraction.... I like a lot of the real-life murder shows. The subject is fascinating to me. I also adore Castle.
[*]Anime? Princess Tutu, Attack on Titan. Used to be a Bleach fan (still fond of it, but meh).
[*]Cartoons? Powerpuff Girls, Dexter's Lab, a lot of the 90s ones... I also used to really like MLP:FiM but then it went downhill.
[*]Sport(s)? Eh, I'm not into sports. It's just not my thing.
[*]Food/Drink? STEAK. ...and I like Pepsi and lemonade.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? I don't use Skype.
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? I have an XBL and a steam, but... I think here is just fine. Mine's not all that interesting, really.


----------



## Zim (Jan 9, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> Ziltoid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fan here too.

You all just went up a few points on my scale of respect!


----------



## c-no (Jan 9, 2014)

Zim said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only played Call of Pripyat. Even then, it was a good experience, especially when you play it on higher difficulties, basking in the atmosphere of dilapidated areas as you search for artifacts and documents while fighting off STALKERS and mutants.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm glad that other people share some appreciation for the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series. The atmosphere and gunplay in those games are top notch. It's a shame the studio is now defunct. No Stalker 2 in the near future.


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Jan 9, 2014)

Age? *20*
Gender/Sex? *Male/Yes please.*
Location? *Kent, England*

Hobbies/Interests? *Arts of all kinds, including Animation, music, film, literature, all kinds of stuff. And I love colour.*
Occupation? *Student, learning 3D animation. I also do some freelance illustration work, from time to time.*

Favorite:
Video games? *Half-Life, the Elder Scrolls series, the early Crash Bandicoot/ Spyro games, some others too.*
Live-action TV? *Do panel shows count? 8 out of 10 cats and "Have I got news for you", if so. If not, I'll go for the cliche options of Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Dexter, ect.*
Anime? *Eh, I haven't watched much anime the past few years.*
Cartoons? *For someone who deeply cares about animation, I find it weird that I have trouble answering this question. I'll get back to you.*
Sport(s)? *I don't play any, but I do sometimes sit around watching some sports with my Dad. Mosty Rugby and Football ("Soccer", Americans.)*
Food/Drink? *All sorts of different kinds. Nothing else food-related makes me happier than Roast Potatoes do. I'm also slowly becoming a bit of a Whiskey drinker*

How we can reach you:
*You know where to find me.*


----------



## Protoman (Jan 10, 2014)

Age? 18.
Gender/Sex? Male/Male.
Location? Pacific USA.

Hobbies/Interests? Literature, political theory, video games, especially grand strategy ones, and good movies.
Occupation? Just got out of high school, took a semester of junior college before deciding i wasn't interested enough to continue. Currently trying to do some freelance writing and I'll be looking for a normal day job when I start moving out this summer.

Favorite:
Video games? Metal Gear, Legend of Zelda, Fallout (anything after 3, I haven't gotten to play 1 and 2 yet), Europa Universalis (3 and 4), Dark Souls, Crusader Kings 2 and Mega Man. 
Live-action TV? I don't watch much TV. I guess Game of Thrones, if that doesn't sound absolutely lame right off the bat. Everyone recognizes how great that is, though, so I guess I'm boring. 
Anime? Don't watch too much of it anymore, but I really love Cowboy Bebop, Berserk, and Paranoia Agent.
Cartoons? Adventure Time, I guess. I don't watch too many cartoons.
Sport(s)? I don't watch or play sports. They've never really been my kind of thing.
Food/Drink? Shepherd's pie is the best, man. I don't drink alcohol, so I guess Coke, for the drink portion.

How we can reach you: I don't really want to put my personal information out there publicly, but if anyone wants to chill they can send me a PM and I'll happily talk about whatever.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 13, 2014)

[*]Age? 19, 20 in about 2 weeks as of this.
[*]Gender/Sex? Woman, Female
[*]Location?  United States

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Reading, writing (mostly fanfiction ATM), psychology (especially deviant and psyCWCology I'm not sorry for that), doing research, being paranoid about grad school
[*]Occupation? College student who works at their college part time

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Sims 1 and 3, Pokemon, Silent Hill
[*]Live-action TV? Law and Order: SVU, FBI Files, almost anything true crime
[*]Anime? N/A
[*]Cartoons? Regular Show, Angry Beavers, other nostalgic 90's stuff
[*]Sport(s)? N/A, I'm the definition of nonathletic and noncompetitive  
[*]Food/Drink? Hot tea 

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? I have one but don't really use it
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? N/A

Feel free to message me on here


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 14, 2014)

Normally I try not to make myself appear too prominent in communities, but since I decided to step forward and help out with the Chris charity drive I figured I could tell you all a little bit more about me:

[*]Age? - I'm in my late 20's.
[*]Gender/Sex? - Male
[*]Location? - Texas, United States

[*]Hobbies/Interests? - I enjoy Internet history and culture, VHS archival, science fiction, and zoology.
[*]Occupation? - I'm an IT professional.

Favorite:
[*]Video games? - The Elder Scrolls Series and Magic: The Gathering
[*]Live-action TV? - Arrested Development, Mythbusters, Parks & Rec, 30 Rock
[*]Anime? - I don't watch anime. I enjoy the art but it's not my thing.
[*]Cartoons? - Same as above, though I enjoyed Dexter's Lab and Johnny Bravo and all those cartoons when I was a kid.
[*]Sport(s)? - I enjoy motorsports, which doesn't count. My brother works for Monster Jam so I get to see behind the scenes and such.
[*]Food/Drink? - Sushi, food from Bush's Chicken, and sauteed vegetables with rice. As for drinks, Raspberry Fanta   owns my soul.

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? - I don't maintain any instant messaging accounts. I communicate via email/phone to people I'd like to speak to.
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? - N/A

I registered as JeffGoldblumIRL because he's one of my favorite actors and I hope the quasi-character posting isn't too grating. I've noticed in recent weeks that gimmick posters are on a sharp increase.

I've been a member of the CWCki, /cow/, and ED off and on for a very long time, exclusively following Chris. I tend to change names every once in a while (e.g. when ED went down/moved, when the CWCki forums were restarted fro Yuku, etc) just so I don't "stand out" too much in the grand scope of things. I guess since I've finally made a worthwhile contribution to the community I'll end up hanging onto this account.

Anyways, pleased to make your acquaintance.


----------



## Attention_Whore (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh man, I love these.

[*]Age? 22
[*]Gender/Sex? M/Not yet
[*]Location? Ghent, Belgium

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Not much. I play some vidya, read some books, watch some shows
[*]Occupation? Studying Social Work

Favorite:
[*]Video games? GTA: San Andreas, Half-Life, Elder Scrolls, Age of Empires, right now I'm playing Minecraft, Terraria, CIV V, SimCity 4, ...
[*]Live-action TV? Doctor Who, Sherlock, Firefly, Star Trek, Arrow (it's the greatest). Just general nerd shows I guess
[*]Anime? Don't really watch it
[*]Cartoons? The Last Airbender was really great. I also loved Young Justice, a shame they cancelled it
[*]Sport(s)? lol, no
[*]Food/Drink? No real favourites here. So far my favourite food was always just random stuff I threw together when I didn't know what to cook

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? I don't really use it
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? Steam:


Spoiler



TheOnlyWouter


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 24, 2014)

[*]Age? -27
[*]Gender/Sex? -male
[*]Location? -Northern California

[*]Hobbies/Interests? -reading, writing, history
[*]Occupation? -currently working IT, but going back to school to finish my BA shortly

Favorite:
[*]Video games? -Don't own a console right now, but I love World of Tanks. Baseball and football games are usually fun, as are shooters.
[*]Live-action TV? -Doctor Who, Sherlock, @midnight, The Daily Show, The Colbert Report, Game of Thrones
[*]Cartoons? -Family Guy, Simpsons, American Dad, Bob's Burgers, Venture Bros., most Adult Swim shows, South Park
[*]Sport(s)? -baseball, and football in a distant second
[*]Food/Drink? -don't really have a favorite food, but I like a lot of mostly basic things. As for drinks, cream soda and screwdrivers


----------



## Zim (Feb 11, 2014)

[*]Age? -33
[*]Gender/Sex? -Male/STUUUUUUHHHRATE!
[*]Location? -Tampa, FL

[*]Hobbies/Interests? -art, reading, shooting old bolt action rifles, vidya, bars, exploring old strip mines, cars
[*]Occupation? -Self employed/business owner (I'm not a businessman I'm a business, man!)

Favorite:
[*]Video games? -Doom series, STALKER, Fallout series, FEZ, Borderlands series
[*]Live-action TV? -Battlestar Galactica (reboot), Star Trek DS9, Home Improvement 
[*]Anime? -none
[*]Cartoons? -The Real Ghostbusters, Invader Zim, King Of The Hill, Futurama
[*]Sport(s)? -American Football (Daaaa Bears), WWE
[*]Food/Drink? - General Tso Chicken (I could eat that every day), unsweetend ice tea

How we can reach you:
[*]Skype? - PM me if you're really interested. also yahoo IM because I'm oldschool.
[*]Steam? - thebrowncoil or just look up Intolerable Bastard Lloyd


----------



## Null (Feb 11, 2014)

[*]Age? 21
[*]Gender/Sex? M
[*]Location? Oregon, USA

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Development, Video Games
[*]Occupation? Online Web Development

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? Currently play a lot of Dota 2.
[*]Live-action TV? No television.
[*]Anime? Not a fan.
[*]Cartoons? No television. Watched Bob's Burgers at my relative's and that was pretty good.
[*]Sport(s)? No.
[*]Food/Drink? Mexican/Texmex is my favorite. I especially love chips and salsa. Salsa is fucking magical.

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Skype? cwcvilletechsupport


----------



## TopperHay (Feb 11, 2014)

[*]Age? - 22, 23 this month.
[*]Gender/Sex? F
[*]Location? England

[*]Hobbies/Interests? - Animation, drawing, vidyagaymes, reading/watching things that are so bad they're good
[*]Occupation? - Animation Student

Favorite:
[*]Video games? - Okami, Psychonauts, The Super Mario series (to be specific, Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door, Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga, Mario Galaxy and Mario 64) Banjo-Kazooie, The Gregory Horror Show and too many others to name.
[*]Live-action TV? - Jeeves and Wooster, Poirot, Miss Marple, Sherlock Holmes (the 1954 version), One Foot In The Grave, The Goodies, The Young Ones and many other UK comedies 
[*]Cartoons? - A lot of the 90's Cartoon Network shows (Powerpuff Girls, Dexter's Lab and Johnny Bravo being the big three) Looney Tunes, Monkey Dust, King of the Hill and a ton of others
[*]Sport(s)? - I don't really watch sports but I like to go swimming and bowling.
[*]Food/Drink? - Pizza, pasta, chili and chocolate

How we can reach you:
With your arms if they're long enough.


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Feb 11, 2014)

TopperHay said:
			
		

> [*]Location? England
> 
> [*]Occupation? - Animation Student



Another animation student from England on the Cwcki?



Spoiler


----------



## Backwards Harvester (Feb 15, 2014)

[*]Age? 28
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location?   

[*]Hobbies/Interests?  Painting, photography, carnivorous plants,  
[*]Occupation? Store clerk, part time painter part time web designer, Colleje stoodent. 

Favorite:
[*]Video games? Mario, Sonic,  Goldeneye, Streets of Rage and Final Fight series. Mortal Kombat series, GTA, Dante's inferno, Contra series ( not that I've played any lately) 
[*]Live-action TV? Comedy, docomenteries, 
[*]Anime? Haven't watched any latey. 
[*]Cartoons? Growing up, I liked the Grim adventures of Billy and Mandy, Southpark, Sealab2021, Aqua teen Hungerforce
[*]Sport(s)?  Saltwater fishing when I get the opportunity
[*]Food/Drink? Barbecue, Seafood, Italian

How we can reach you:
Maybe I'll tell ya another time.


----------



## Carlson (Feb 15, 2014)

[*]Age?: 21
[*]Gender/Sex?: Male
[*]Location?: The Untraditional South

[*]Hobbies/Interests?: Airsoft, video games, a little writing, cosplay
[*]Occupation?: Office worker, videographer

Favorite:
[*]Video games?: Grand Theft Auto V (and some others in the series), BioShock Infinite, Red Orchestra 2/Rising Storm
[*]Live-action TV?: Don't really watch TV
[*]Anime?: Ehhhhhh
[*]Cartoons?: Not really any
[*]Sport(s)?: Does airsoft count?
[*]Food/Drink?: Cheeseburger with some raw onions topping it and nothing else, or good seafood like crab. Dr Pepper, milk, and bock.


----------



## No Haggle (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry for the Necro...

[*]Age? 32
[*]Gender/Sex? M
[*]Location? All over the place, but PA now

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Vidya, TV, Family
[*]Occupation? Navy. Been in for 14 years, currently a Chief Petty Officer. 

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? FF7, CS:S, BF4, Minecraft, etc...
[*]Live-action TV? Um...Football? (Go Dolphins) Or Check it Out with Dr. Steve Brule
[*]Anime? Nope
[*]Cartoons? Not really
[*]Sport(s)? NFL
[*]Food/Drink? Cheap american beer or Guinness. BBQ

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Skype? Nah
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? Steam bohelthas


----------



## Ariel (Jul 14, 2014)

[*]Age? 29
[*]Gender/Sex? Female
[*]Location? Melbourne, Australia 

[*]Hobbies/Interests? History, vidya, gym, gardening, lolcows
[*]Occupation? Uni student and retail management

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? Red dead redemption, GTA v, sims 3, angry birds, lemmings
[*]Live-action TV? Mighty boosh, real housewives, trailer park boys, dinosaurs, red dwarf 
[*]Anime? Not really into animu, but I guess neon genesis
[*]Cartoons? Southpark, daria
[*]Sport(s)? Most sports, I'm a true Australian 
[*]Food/Drink? Vegetarian, supahh healthy

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Skype? Karentardbrewer
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? Chimpchan (I think) on steam


----------



## Afinepickle (Jul 14, 2014)

[27] - Age?
[Male]Gender/ - Sex?
[United States] - Location?

[Homebrewing/Meadmaking, Ancient History, Writing, Literature in general, D&D, Fantasy/Sci-fi, Learning Dead languages] - Hobbies/Interests?
[Student] - Occupation?

Favorite:
[Oldschool RPGS in general. Final Fantasy VI, V and VI. Ultima VII, Baldurs Gate, Baldurs Gate II. Icewind Dale, Icewind Dale II. Stuff like that. Also love the Legend of Zelda series.] - Video games?

[British TV mostly. Monty Python's Flying Circus, Last of the Summer Wine, Miranda, Are You Being Served?, As Time Goes By to name a few. As far as American TV goes I like Game of Thrones, The Walking Dead, Boardwalk Empire, loved the Borgias and was pissed as all fuck when it got cancelled.] - Live-action TV?

[Everything Satoshi Kon ever did; Paranoia Agent, Perfect Blue, Tokyo Godfathers, Millennium Actress, Paprika etc. Also love Shingeki no Kyojin(Attack on Titan), Blue Gender, Soul Eater, and everything Gundam with the original Mobile Suit Gundam probably being my favorite anime of all time.] - Anime?

[South Park, Batman the Animated Series, The Adventures of Tintin. ] - Cartoons?
[Football and MMA] - Sport(s)?
[I'm a big foodie but overall Indian food is probably my favorite, I could eat curry forever. As far as drink, beer and mead. ] - Food/Drink?


----------



## Cure Quanta (Aug 1, 2014)

*Age?* 25
*Location?* New Jersey, USA

*Hobbies/Interests?* Art, writing, comedy. Gaming, especially when it comes to racing games. I've started listening to podcasts too, mostly about professional wrestling. I don't watch it nearly as often as I probably should.
*Occupation?* College student; mechanical engineering technology major.

_Favorite:_
*Video games?* Mostly racing games. I love futuristic racers and sims most of all. I have a soft spot for Ace Combat, too. The one visual novel I really loved playing multiple times was Planetarian, and this will become embarrassingly obvious in just a moment.
*Live-action TV?* Mythbusters, Top Gear, and true crime TV shows. There was also this reality show Fox Reality does called Solitary, but they don't show it anymore.
*Anime?* Started with Chobits-hence my avatar. Mostly magical girl anime these days, started with Sailor Moon and Card Captor Sakura. I've really gotten into Pretty Cure. Some of my other picks are Aria The Animation/Natural/Origination/Rutabaga/Noun, Yukikaze and Cyber Formula.
I guess it depends on what mood I'm in.
*Cartoons?* Ed, Edd 'n' Eddy, Courage the Cowardly Dog, DCAU stuff (does Teen Titans count too?). Also have a soft spot for SWAT Kats.
*Sport(s)?* Motorsports. I'm also a huge fan of fighting sports-boxing and MMA are my favorites.
*Food/Drink?* My heart belongs to the hamburger. Generally anything with a lot of meat wins me over. I'm also big on tea and coffee, but if you asked me about hard stuff I prefer mojitos if wine isn't appropriate.

_How we can reach you:_
*Skype?* reverie_planetarian. If you want to contact me, give me some kind of message on who you are; I get a lot of spam and I have no idea from where.
*Steam/PSN/XBL?* Steam: reverie_planetarian. Erm, again. PSN: Airrider1. Don't have an XBL, but I do have a 3DS and a WiiU and I can't remember the codes off the top of my head


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 1, 2014)

Age? - On file.
Gender/Sex? - M
Location? - Da U.S. of A.

Hobbies/Interests? - Music, games, books, etc.
Occupation? - Floor sweeper

_Favorite:_
Video games? - American McGee's Alice, Heavy Rain, Persona 4, Dino Crisis, RE2, lots of other stuff
Live-action TV? - French & Saunders
Movie? - Rocky Horror Picture Show, My Own Private Idaho
Anime? - Not too fluent in da animus
Cartoons? - South Park
Sport(s)? - Nothing coming to mind
Food/Drink? - Pizza, manicotti, Darjeeling tea, Peppermint tea, etc

_How we can reach you:_
Skype? - Got one.
Steam/PSN/XBL? - I have a psn too.


----------



## SparksterSanjulo (Aug 4, 2014)

[*]Age? 25
[*]Gender/Sex? Female
[*]Location? Southern New Mexico, USA 

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Drawing, playing video games, laughing at lolcows, reading, my cat
[*]Occupation? Unemployed at the moment (working on changing that), before unemployment I was a call center rep

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? Mega Man, Rocket Knight, Mario, Sanic, Rayman, Secret of Mana, Chrono Trigger
[*]Live-action TV? Boston Legal, Star Trek TNG, Sherlock Holmes (both Jeremy Brett & modern adaptations)
[*]Anime? Sgt. Frog, Nana, One Piece, Full Metal Panic Fumoffu 
[*]Cartoons? Rocko's Modern Life, maybe some American Dad every once in a while
[*]Sport(s)?  American football
[*]Food/Drink? Tea, earl grey, hot. Really I drink almost any kind of tea (also coffee). For food I love fettuchini alfredo, chili, green chile, enchiladas, and a good juicy burger with fries

_How we can reach you:_
Ask/PM me for details! I'm wary of posting my screen names online.


----------



## RP 520 (Aug 4, 2014)

[*]Age? 24
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Virginia, about 3.5 to 4 hours from Chris

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Drawing, Painting, Hiking or Walking, History and Games.
[*]Occupation? Art Student

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? Depends
[*]Live-action TV? Battlestar Galactica Re-imagining, Top Gear U.K.
[*]Anime? Mobile Suit Gundam
[*]Cartoons? Ed Edd & Eddy, Courage the Cowardly Dog, Rocko's Modern Life
[*]Sport(s)? Curling. American Football is ok sometimes if I have people to watch it with.

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Steam: ElemethSigma


----------



## Dee (Aug 4, 2014)

OoOOooooo let me have a go
[*]Age? 20sooommeeething
[*]Gender/Sex? Lady
[*]Location? The deep south

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Drawing, reading, painting my nails, sorting things, organization
[*]Occupation? Housewife

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? Animal Crossing, any Kirby, any Paper Mario
[*]Live-action TV? Law & Order (I love Jerry Orbach)
[*]Anime? Sailor Moon
[*]Cartoons? Simpsons, Futurama, ATHF, Archer
[*]Sport(s)? D-drinking..??
[*]Food/Drink? Peaches and strawberries and cheeseburgers and vodka

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Skype? Mmm mmm.. mmm just pm me
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? PFFFFFFFT


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 8, 2014)

SparksterSanjulo said:


> [*]Age? 25
> [*]Gender/Sex? Female
> [*]Location? Southern New Mexico, USA
> 
> ...


You are a genderbending of mine!


----------



## SparksterSanjulo (Aug 8, 2014)

Marella said:


> You are a genderbending of mine!


Haha, I'm a magical genderbending rocket knight.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 8, 2014)

SparksterSanjulo said:


> Haha, I'm a magical genderbending rocket knight.


Seriously, let's sperg a lot about Sgt. Frog. I've never met another fan before.


----------



## NavierStoked (Aug 8, 2014)

SparksterSanjulo said:


> Haha, I'm a magical genderbending rocket knight.



You're like those frogs from Jurassic Park.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 9, 2014)

I thought I did this but my little avatar wasn't on it...

[*]Age? July 14, 1983
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Delaware Valley

[*]Hobbies/Interests? you're on it right now
[*]Occupation? physical labor

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? Haven't really played any in years
[*]Live-action TV?  Haven't watched in years
[*]Anime? None
[*]Cartoons? Haven't watched in years
[*]Sport(s)? 80's and 90's Pro Wrestling, Soccer
[*]Food/Drink? Vodka Rigatoni, Diet Half 'N Half Snapple

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Skype? You can ask if you really want to know


----------



## LordDarkrai (Aug 11, 2014)

Let's see.

Age: 21
Gender: Male
Location: United States 
Hobbies/Interests: Video games, movies, people themselves
Occupation: Busboy at a restaurant, and volunteer at a healthcare place
Video game: Zelda: Majora's Mask
Live-Action TV: Haven't watch anything huge in a long time
Anime: I'm going to get a lot of shit for saying this, but Neon Genesis Evangelion
Sports: Into Taekwondo
Food/Drink: Into sweets, Cheesecake, Pizza, Pepsi, Salads


----------



## aphelion (Aug 12, 2014)

You all seem like a nice lot. So against my better judgement here it goes

Age:  three months younger than Chris
Sex:  the fairer of the sexes
Location:  southeast coast right by da beach
Interests: documentaries, people watching, silence, organization
Occupation:  scenic artist
Vidya: no vidya
TV: not much
Anime: not at all
Cartoons: King of the Hill, Futurama, American Dad, (old) Simpsons
Music: doom, sludge, metal, shoe gaze, post rock
Sports: nope
Food/Drink: sushi and sweet dixie champagne

Reach me? You don't want to do that. I'm extremely boring.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 12, 2014)

*[*]Age?* 21
*[*]Gender/Sex?* Male
*[*]Location?* Amazon Forest, South America
*[*]Hobbies/Interests?* Mecha and Music
*[*]Occupation?* Law School Student

*Favorite:
[*]Video games?* Mega Man, Rock Band and Dragon Quest
*[*]Live-action TV?* Doctor Who and True Blood
*[*]Anime?* Kill la Kill and Mobile Suit Gundam Series
*[*]Cartoons?* Gravity Falls, Futurama and South Park
*[*]Sport(s)?* Boxing and Football (Seattle Seahawks!!1!)
*[*]Food/Drink?* Roast Steak Barbecue and Cuba Libre

*How we can reach you:*
You can't. Naaah, send me a Personal Message.


----------



## Simoniachu (Aug 12, 2014)

[21]Age?
[F]Gender/Sex?
[North VA/DC area]Location?

[doodling, videogames, crochet, sewing, alpacas, penguins, singing badly, baking, some anime]Hobbies/Interests?
[University Student (Pre-PT student)]Occupation?

_Favorite:_
[Fallout New Vegas, Starbound, Tomodachi Life, sometimes i play really shitty or undone beta games for fun, also Mabinogi]Video games?
[thai tea, tea, sashimi, noodles, iranian food, cake of any kind, cinnamon candy, slighty unripe fruits, whatever I'm craving]Food/Drink?

_How we can reach you:_
[kneeskeysllama (i'm not offline, i'm just invisible)]Skype?
[kneeskeysllama- steam (We should becum a gamg is my profile name)]Steam/PSN/XBL?


----------



## Watermelon1337 (Sep 3, 2014)

*[*]Age?* 20
*[*]Gender/Sex?* Male
*[*]Location?* Arizona

*[*]Hobbies/Interests?* Complaining, collecting Transformers figurines, writing, drawing, organizing, psychology, over-analyzing the dumbest shit
*[*]Occupation?* Not one yet, gonna get my first job this month.

_Favorite:_
*[*]Video games?* Mass Effect 2, Dark Souls, Dead Space 1, Dragon's Dogma, Spyro 1-3, Half-Life 2, Wolf Among Us
*[*]Live-action TV?* Uhh... I haven't had cable in years.
*[*]Anime?* None, really. The only anime/manga series I follow is Ginga Densetsu Weed.
*[*]Cartoons?* Old Cartoon Network shows I grew up with, '86 Transformers and G.I. Joe
*[*]Sport(s)?* None. I used to love baseball, though.
*[*]Food/Drink? *Homemade foods I make like enchiladas, my poor man's soup, cookies and mac'n'cheese. Other things are potatoes in anything, spaghetti, and buttersquash risotto. Drinks are Coca-Cola, but I've had to cut down on caffeine and now like making homemade teas!

_How we can reach you:_
*[*]Skype? *I'd prefer from this forum for me to know people well enough, first
*[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?* I'd prefer from this forum for me to know people well enough, first

Stupid question, but can we add a little more about ourselves since some of my interests aren't categorized here? I don't wanna get too spergy about myself but there were some other things I thought might be interesting to share, like more movies and stuff.


----------



## ZepFloyd94 (Sep 13, 2014)

Age: 20
Gender: Male
Location: NYC

Hobbies: Video games, reading, writing, collecting GOOD music, movies, catching up with friends
Junior College student in Baruch College.

_Favorite:_
Video games: BioShock Trilogy, Uncharted Trilogy (especially 2), Rayman Origins/Legends, Sonic 3 & Knuckles, Super Mario Galaxy 1 & 2, Roller Coaster Tycoon 2, Batman Arkham Asylum & City,  LA Noire, GTA V,  Telltale Games (more specifically, The Walking Dead, Sam and Max Seasons 1-3, Jurassic Park, and Back to the Future)

Live action TV: Monty Python's Flying Circus, Seinfeld, Breaking Bad, Boardwalk Empire, The Sopranos, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Louie, Star Trek The Next Generation, NOVA, Ken Burns documentaries, Drunk History, The Soup, Mad Men

Anime: Mainly movies from Studio Ghibli

Cartoons: Looney Tunes, Tom & Jerry, Batman the Animated Series, The Simpsons (season 1-12), South Park, Archer, Classic Cartoon Network shows

Sports: Bowling, bicycle riding, swimming

Food/drink: Way too many foods to list. As far as drinks go, I prefer Pepsi over Coke, but most of the time, I drink either Minute Maid punches or Tropicana/Simply Orange juice.

Wii U/PSN: ZepFloyd94
Hexbox: MarioSonic94
Skype: PM me if you want to know


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 13, 2014)

[*]Age?
*27, but I often feel up to three years younger than my actual age; ie, I tend to relate more easily to people younger than me.*
[*]Gender/Sex?
*Female, bitch.*
[*]Location?
*Mother fucking California.*

[*]Hobbies/Interests?
*I write a lot and play video games. Also watch tons of YouTube (Markiplier, Game Grumps, Yogscast, pkmnrob... uhhhhhhhhhhhhh...) and draw occasionally. Although I also write original stories, I've been writing a lot of fan fiction for the past few years. *
[*]Occupation?
*Currently looking for a job, any job.*

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games?
*Really enjoyed the Bioshock series and Legacy of Kain. Hard to pick a favorite game, specifically, but if I had to choose I guess it would be either Fallout 3 or NV.*
[*]Live-action TV?
*Always Sunny*
[*]Anime?
*FLCL*
[*]Cartoons?
*Lots of stuff. Batman Beyond, Avatar: TLA, Spongebob Squarepants, MLP: FiM once in a while, Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends, just about anything classic Cartoon Network...*
[*]Sport(s)?
*Nope.*
[*]Food/Drink?
*I'll try anything once, but I really like calamari and cream soda. Not together, just... Oh, and I also love coffee and IPAs. *

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Skype?
*Gonna keep that private.*
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL?
*My steam name is thats-a-moray and you can sure as hell add me.*


----------



## Mikeula (Oct 8, 2015)

[*]Age?    32
[*]Gender/Sex? Male
[*]Location? Jacksonville, Florida

[*]Hobbies/Interests? Reading, taking care of stray cats, video games
[*]Occupation?  Security Officer

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? Blood Bowel, Baldurs Gate 2 ee , icewind dale ee, castlvani and basically old school gba, psx, snes games, love romance of the three kingdoms and shadow run also
[*]Live-action TV? No...well maybe always sunny
[*]Anime?no
[*]Cartoons?no
[*]Sport(s)?no
[*]Food/Drink?I kind of.like to cook but mainly as a hobby. I do not drink alcohol . I do enjoy Carbonated water with lime and cranberry juice

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Skype?
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? Do not use but can send me a message on here , would love to get a multiplayer groups for Baldurs gate 2 enhanced edition or icewind dale enhanced edition. Would also like to play Blood Bowel or any other warhammer games.


----------



## SP 199 (Oct 8, 2015)

[*]Age? 21
[*]Sex? No thanks
[*]Location? Ireland 



Spoiler



The North, I say Ireland because i'm a republican bastard



[*]Hobbies/Interests? Reading, Gaming, Eating, Sleeping, Sperging
[*]Occupation? Electrician

_Favorite:_
[*]Video games? Dark Souls 1, Shadow of the Colossus, Metal Gear Solid 3, Morrowind.
[*]Live-action TV? Doctor Who, Father Ted
[*]Anime? FMA, Death Note, Hellsing
[*]Cartoons? I like Gravity Falls and i'll fight anybody who says anything about it.
[*]Sport(s)? Hurling 



Spoiler



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurling


[*]Food/Drink? Steak, Stew, Curry...You know what just Meat

_How we can reach you:_
[*]Skype? Linkgandalf, Don't ask and let me know you're from the farms
[*]Steam/PSN/XBL? Bones on Steam not sharing my XBL


----------



## Evilboshe (Oct 8, 2015)

Age? 22
Gender/Sex? male
Location? San Francisco, California

Hobbies/Interests? singing/music, reading, Netflix, Food Not Bombs, trying out new restaurants, taekwondo (but I haven't been to class in forever)
Occupation? just a community college student

_Favorite:_
Video games? don't play video games but would like to try if I had a way to do so
Live-action TV? been watching my way through Parks and Recreation lately and enjoying it lately
Anime? no
Cartoons? Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, Sonic Boom
Sport(s)? ice hockey-- wish desperately that I could play, but I can't skate.
Food/Drink? scallops, ice cream, Vietnamese, chocolate milk.

_How we can reach you:_
Skype? no
Steam/PSN/XBL? no


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 8, 2015)

Age? 19
Gender/Sex? Female
Location? New Jersey, USA

Hobbies/Interests? Video games, music, anime, anatomy and physiology, ghosts/ghost hunting
Occupation? Nursing student

_Favorite:_
Video games? Undertale, Cave Story, Persona, Dangan Ronpa
Live-action TV? Not a big TV watcher
Anime? Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic, DNA2, Hunter x Hunter, English dub of Ghost Stories
Cartoons? Steven Universe?
Sport(s)? I ride horses, so that
Food/Drink? Fried Rice, Smoothies

_How we can reach you:_
Skype? PM for it
Steam/PSN/XBL? Pm for Steam


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 9, 2015)

Age: 40 (I am an old geezer)
Sex: Male/I like the ladies
Location: Hick Zone Bravo, United States
Hobbies: Video games, computers, politics, self-loathing
Occupation: Direct Support Professional (I take care of people with developmental disabilities)
Video game: Fallout New Vegas, Deus Ex
Live-Action TV: Arrow, Flash, HGTV
Anime: I don't like anime.
Cartoons: I don't watch cartoons.
Dark Secret: <REDACTED> Ask me about it, I might tell you if I trust you enough.
Food: Pizza
Drink: Unsweet ice tea, I don't drink alcohol.
Drugs: I just said no.
Contact Info: PM me if you're desperate to talk to a dude who's probably old enough to be your father.


----------



## Zeorus (Oct 10, 2015)

[*]Age: 23
[*]Gender/Sex: Male
[*]Location: Tennessee
[*]Hobbies/Interests: Music, history, religion, politics, RPGs
[*]Occupation: grad student
[*]Video games: Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance, Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy, Ocarina of Time, Pixel Dungeon
[*]Live-action TV: Firefly, House, Twin Peaks, most of Law & Order
[*]Anime: the only anime I've really gotten deep into is Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.
[*]Cartoons: American Dad and Robot Chicken are okay I guess
[*]Sports: hockey and basketball on occasion


----------

